# Übersicht: Welche Gilden gibt es schon?



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Servus,

ich würde mich freuen wenn sich hier Gilden eintragen die schon gegründet worden sind für Warhammer. Den immer alle Themen durch zu lesen und nach schauen ist richtig blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen wäre ein thread mit allen Gilden die gegründet worden sind echt prima.

Hatte mir das so vorgestellt in etwa.

Name:
Fraktion: Ordnung/Zerstörung
Welche Rassen:
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:
Ziele: PvP/PVE


Das gleiche können auch die machen die eine Gilde suchen:

Zb.

Name:
FRaktion:
Rasse:
Klasse:
ZIele:



Ich hoffe dieser thread hat einen kleinen erfolg damit es so übersichtlicher wird.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Ja dann fange ich mal an.

Suche Gilde.

Name: Painjain/Destroyer
Fraktion: Warscheinlich Zerstörung bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.
Rasse: Chaos oder Goblin
Klasse: Steht noch nicht fest.
Ziele: Also wenn es sowas wie Raids geben wird tendiere ich stark dazu aber natürlich wird das PvP bei mir nicht zu kurz kommen. Viele sagen jetzt vill WAR wird PVP GAme was ja auch stimmt aber wenn möchte ich das Ganze Spiel kennen lernen und nicht nur PvP machen.

Erreichen kannman mich über eine PN oder Icq: 246336422

Mfg


----------



## Mordenai (18. November 2007)

*Name: Unleashed*
*Fraktion:  Destruction*
*Art:  RvR, OOC*
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:  16* (Stand: Aug. 08)
*Geplante Größe:  zwischen 20 und 30 Mitglieder* (je nach Gruppengröße und Contentbedarf; wenn möglich ~25 Mitglieder)
*Aktivität:* Teilnahme an der Gildenbeta
*Ziele:*  Wir streben das Erreichen des End-Contents (sowohl PvP als auch PvE) in einer lustigen, ungezwungenen, aber auch im Bezug auf geplante Erfolge, disziplinierten Atmosphäre an. Wir sind keine fulltime-gamer und ermöglichen auch Neulingen einen strukturierten und organisierten Einstieg in die Warhammer-Welt.
Bewerbungen sind auf unserer Homepage möglich (bitte Aufnahmestatus beachten).


----------



## Gamby (18. November 2007)

Name: Pöbel & Gesocks
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Zwerge / Menschen / Elfen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 14
Ziele: Unsere ziele sind PvP bezogen. Wir werden Stammgruppen aufstellen und
 versuchen so viel spaß wie möglich dabei rauszuholen. TS aktivität ist eine der wichtigsten 
aufnahme bedingungen da wir es wir unten schon beschrieben auf eine familiäre Atmosphäre absehen.

Wir versuchen unsere Memberanzahl so um die 25 zu halten,
um eine Familiäre Atmosphäre zu erzielen.


----------



## Grimtom (20. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Name: Devil's Backbone
Gildenrang: 21 
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: alle Zerstörungs Rassen/Klassen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: im W.A.R Bereich zur Zeit 32 Mitspieler
Ziele: PvP/PVE

http://www.devilbackbones.de


Wir suchen noch aktive Mitspieler, die wissen was Teamspeak ist, uns es auch benutzen. Speziell werden Heiler gesucht.
Andere Klassen sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen. :-)

--------------------
mfg
Mion


----------



## Pente (21. November 2007)

*Name:* LoD - Lords of Destruction
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Welche Rassen:* Grünhäuter / Chaos / Dunkelelfen
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* ~70
*Ziele:* PvP/PvE - aufgrund der aktuellen Memberzahl werden sich genügend Anhänger sowohl für PvP als auch für PvE Content/Events finden. 
*Website:* http://www.lod-guild.eu

*Thema Bewerbung:* mir ist bewusst, dass das Interesse sehr groß ist und wir werden auch überhäuft mit Anfragen. Aber bitte bedenkt, dass die meisten unserer Gilde sich bereits seit knapp 3 Jahren kennen und zahlreiche RL-Events die Community zusammengeschweisst hat. Seid euch also bewusst wo ihr euch bewerbt und, dass wir sehr darauf bedacht sind, dass neue Member zu uns passen.

Ich will jetzt niemand davon abhalten sich bei uns zu bewerben, quatsch wir fühlen uns durch das rege Interesse sehr geschmeichelt. Ich versuche nur klarzumachen, dass für euch die Anfangszeit in einer solchen Gemeinschaft evtl auch nicht unbedingt einfach ist und es Personen die vielleicht eher zurückhaltend sind schwer fallen könnte Anschluss zu finden.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir gerne hier im Forum oder in unserem eigenen Forum eine PM schreiben.


----------



## alexbohnet (25. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Woe (27. November 2007)

Name: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraktion: Zerstörung

Rasse: alle pösen

Klasse: alles dunkle

Bedingungen: fsk18

Ziele: PvP what else,..   "Honor where honor is due!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spezial: Zudem bieten wir für alle Spieler, die auf unserem WAR-Server spielen, öffentliche TS²-Rooms an.

Wir sind eine Community orientierte Gilde und genau dies zählen wir mit zu unseren Stärken, neben der Loyalität in der Gilde und zu unseren Partnern.


Ja und das alles ohne mega spamBild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#Link


http://www.exul-vita.de
http://www.exul-vita.de/Forum



MfG Euer Exul-Vita Team


----------



## Blox (29. November 2007)

Name: Cruel Intense
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: Alle Zerstöhrungsrassen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: ca 20
Ziele: PvP/PG

Link zu HP: http://www.cruel-intense.de.vu/
Link zum Forum (Bewerbungsadresse): http://xarmo.xa.funpic.de/phpBB2/index.php 

ebenfalls ist noch ein eigener Teamspeakserver vorhanden.

Wir von CI sind allerdings keine Massengilde... 

Unser Ziel ist es eine erfahrene und erfolgreiche PvP Stammgruppe aufzubauen und mit aufeinander eingespielten Chars Spaß zu haben.


----------



## sagmir (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Name: Depraved
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: Alle Rassen der Zerstörung
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: ca. 12
wahrscheinliche Größe beim Start: 30-40(+) Mitglieder 
Ziele: PvP/PvE ( PvE aber weniger )

Link zum Portal ( Hp )
Link zum Forum 
Link zur Bewerbung


Wir haben folgendes zu bieten:

- RL treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ein Gildeninterview
- ein neuartiges Raid - System
- ein Gildenvideo ( ist im Forum vorhanden ) 
- Einen Ventrilo Server
- Einen Teamspeak Server
- Ein aktives Forum mit vielen neuen News und aktuellen Themen
- Nette und hilfsbereite Mitglieder
- Einen Gildenchatroom
- Planung von Aktionen in und außerhalb von WAR

Was ihr haben solltet:

- keine Gildenhopper ( also die nicht regelmäßig die Gilde wechseln )
- Interesse an der Gilde.
- Eine Gewisse Aktivität im Ts, im Ventrilo und im Forum.
- Bereit sein etwas mit der Gilde zu unternehmen.
- min. 16 Jahre alt sein. ( im geistigen Sinne 18 )
- Einen ernst zunehmenden Charakternahmen (nicht etwa Butterbrot, Spülmittel, Legolas o.ä.)
- Eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum schreiben.

Ziele der Gilde:

Wir wollen eine Gilde werden die durch gutes und erfolgreiches Zusammenspiel in den Bereichen des PvE und des PvP viel Anerkennung bekommt um uns einen guten Ruf in der Welt von WAR zu machen.
Damit wir dies erreichen können brauchen wir erstmal eine nette &#8222;familiäre&#8220; Atmosphäre&#8220;.


----------



## Hayami (3. Januar 2008)

Name: Furor Letalis
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: Alle Rassen der Zerstörung
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 7+
wahrscheinliche Größe beim Start: 20+
Ziele: PvP/RvR, aber mit Spass, kein Raidzwang

Homepage
Vorstellung (hier)


----------



## -Hannibal- (17. Januar 2008)

aua aua aua   
also wenn ich hier ma was dazwischenwerfen darf
da sieht mir ma nach nem herben schlag für die ordnungsgilden aus^^


----------



## Arafinwë (20. Januar 2008)

*Name:* Children of northern darkness
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* 2
*Ziele:* 
Wir sind eine neue kleine Gilde die sich im Moment noch im Aufbau befindet. Unser Ziel ist es eine nette Gemeinschaft zu bilden die den PvP (hauptsächlich) und PvE Content von WAR gemeinsam erkundet. Wir haben eine Homepage inklusive Forum in dem sich die Member austauschen können. Es wird später auch einen TS-Server geben aber der lohnt sich erst wenn sich genug Leute zusammengefunden haben. Das war eigentlich alles was es im Moment zu unserer Gilde zu sagen/schreiben gibt. Zu guter letzt wünschen wir noch allen Spielern einen guten start in die WAR Welt.
*Homepage:* Hier könnt ihr euch für die Gilde bewerben

MfG

Arafinwë


----------



## NapoldeTara (21. Januar 2008)

:-)


----------



## Daemon069 (21. Januar 2008)

*Name:* Awaken
*Fraktion:* Ordnung
*Welche Rassen:* Dwarf / Empire/ High Elf
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* 22
*Ziele:* 
- Den einen oder anderen Punkt für unseren Realm herausholen ( Höchste Priorität stellt das RvR dar )
- Den PvE-Content schnellstmöglich bewältigen.
- Das Handels und Craftingsystem zu unseren Gunsten zu verwenden.
- Die bestehende Community erhalten und ausbauen.
- Beständigkeit und Kontinuität zeigen.
Website: www.awaken-gilde.com

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir gerne hier oder in unserem eigenen Forum eine PM schreiben oder uns in unserem Irc-Channel #awaken-gilde besuchen.

MFG Daemon


----------



## Bhalin17 (2. März 2008)

Name: Eisensturm
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Zwerge / Menschen / Elfen(vielleicht)
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 60
Ziele: Wir werden eine starke Gemeinschaft aufbauen , um dem Chaos zu trotzen und ihnen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt! Wir sind natürlich noch auf der suche nach neuen Rekruten und erfreuen uns über jeden einzelnen. wir werden auf einem rvr rpg server Spielen und falls ihr interesse habt schickt mir eine pm! 

Unsere derzeitige Homepage :www.eisensturm.eu


----------



## Hammerschild (13. März 2008)

Bhalin17 schrieb:


> Ziele: Wir werden eine starke Gemeinschaft aufbauen , um dem Chaos zu trotzen und ihnen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt! ...



*Die Feinde werden erzittern wenn die Banner von Eisensturm und den Bannstrahlern auf dem Schlachtenhügel wehen ! Wir freuen uns darauf mit euch Seite an Seite zu kämpfen ! *



Ach ja ... Unsere Gilde :


*Name : BANNSTRAHLER
Fraktion : Ordnung
Rassen : Menschen,Zwerge,Elfen 
Aktuelle Mitglieder : ca. 25*

Ziele : 
Rollenspiel betreiben und eine Menge Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Wir tragen den Glauben und die Lehren Sigmars hinaus in die Welt und werden die Ungläubigen zu Staub zertreten ! _


Homepage : Bannstrahler
Forum       : Forum


oder schaut einfach mal in unseren  GILDENPOST hier im buffed Forum


----------



## TR-Gikks (13. März 2008)

Name:Tschars Rache
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen:Greenskin,Chaos,Darkelf
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:12
Ziele: PvP/PVE
Durchschnittsalter:16(es gibt keine generelle Altersbegrenzung,sofern die geistliche Reife vorhanden ist!)
TS²:vorhanden.

Bei uns herrscht eine angenehme Atmosphäre.
Spaß  am Spiel und teamplay stehen bei uns an erster  Stelle!

Wir freuen uns auf jedes neue Mitglied!

MfG Gikks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



HP/Forum:Tschars Rache


----------



## Kresse (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloody Memory - WAR only Guild since 2006​
Name : Bloody Memory
Spielart : RvR / PvP
Fraktion : Neutral, dh wir werden uns erst gegen Ende der Gildenbeta entscheiden, welche Fraktion wir spielen
Rassen : Alle der jeweiligen Fraktion
Mitgliederzahl : 17
Mindestalter : 18

Über uns

- Wir sind Bestandteil  des UCP
- Wir veranstalten ca 2 mal pro Jahr ein RL Treffen, an dem jedes Mitglied teilnehmen kann 
- Wir sind verantwortlich für den Kresse und Rifk Audioblog ©

Hier geht es zu unserer Homepage, an deren Design wir momentan noch arbeiten : Unsere Homepage


----------



## EoaH (2. April 2008)

Hallo!

Name :End of all hope
Fraktion : Ordnung
Rassen : Menschen,Zwerge,Elfen 
Aktuelle Mitglieder : /

Ziele : RvR
Forum:www.eoah-war.forumieren.de
Über uns:
Wir kommen von DAoC Alb/ava/lyo.
Bei uns gibt es keine generelle Altersbegrenzung sofern die Geistlichereife vorhanden ist.
Was wir euch bieten: Nette Member, Teamplay,ein Forum und bald einen TS² Sever.

Fals ich euch bei DAoC uns auch anschliesen wolt www.eoah.forumieren.de


----------



## Suii (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Über koHai:*

koHai-Gaming gibt es seit 2002 und ist ein sehr alter, bekannter Name in der eSports Szene.
Wir konnten schon einige Erfolge in den Spielen Counter-Strike und Call of Duty 1 & 2 feiern. Nach langem 
überlegen kam das Mangement von koHai-Gaming auf die Idee, den Weg in die MMORPG Welt zu wagen und 
eine Warhammer Online Gilde zu gründen. 


*WAR is comming!*

Nun sind wir dort angelangt und auf der Suche nach einigen erfahrenen MMORPG Spielern.
Im moment besteht die Gilde aus 5 Mitgliedern, die allesamt bereits sehr lange MMORPG Erfahrungen 
vorweisen können. 
Jeder von uns ist bereits Ü18, allerdings haben wir alle mal klein angefangen und haben 
kein Problem wenn sich jüngere Mitspieler melden, solange die nötige geistige Reife vorhanden ist.

Für alle die Interesse und sich nicht schon für die "Ordnung" entschieden haben steht das Bewerbungsforum 
zur Verfügung.( _Bitte nicht über den "Bewerbung Button" bewerben, sondern nur im Forum_ )

Sponsoren die das Projekt ünterstützen sind auch schon an Board. Wir haben Ventrilo, sowie Teamspeak2 
Server und natürlich für alle IRC User auch Bouncer zur Verfügung.


Wir werden weiterhin an der Homepage arbeiten, die sich zur Zeit in einer Pre-Phase befindet und demnächst
auch unter der Domain gilde.koHai-Gaming.de zu erreichen sein wird.



*Kurz Infos:*

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Rasse: Grünhäuter / Chaos / Dunkelelfen

mind. Alter: 16+ ( Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!)


Ziele: Hauptsächlich PvP/RvR, je nach bedarf natürlich auch PvE. 

Homepage: koHai-Gilde

IRC: #koHai @ QuakeNet


----------



## Bobtronic2 (5. April 2008)

Wir sind ein Clan von Tapferen Kriegern die aus einer großen Sippe Stammen die dann durch Habgier und Verrat zerbrach. 
Aber 3 Tapfere Helden hatten den mut durch die lande zuziehen und den Kampf gegen das böse wieder aufzunehmen und fort an nannten sie sich Death-Warriors die Todes Krieger.
Den wo sie auftauchten hatte das böse nichts mehr zu lachen sie waren gnadenlos und brutal zu allen was Böse war und ihre Freiheit bedrohten. 
Aber sie waren auch nicht inne mit den guten sie waren freie Krieger die nur ums überleben kämpften in der großen weiten Welt von Warhammer.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn du also den mut hast für deine Freiheit und gegen das Böse zukämpfen dann schließe dich uns an und werde ein Death-Warrior.

Eure Herkunft und alter sowie rasse sind egal die Interessiert der tot nicht.

Wir Haben eine Page+Seperates War-Forum sowie ein 50 Slot Teamspeak 2 Server.

Also Schliesse dich uns an und Kämpfe an unserer Seite

Warhammer.Online
Wir Werden Auf Seiten der Ordnung Kämpfen da das Böse Überbevölkert ist.Und deshalb ist es an der zeit mal aufzuräumen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Wir Brauchen Pro  Fraktion Einen Anführer sowie Gruppenführer Sowie Raidplaner 
wenn du also Intresse hast Bewerb dich jetzt join us
Du bist also folgende Herkunft und Klasse hast dann Schliesse dich uns an :

Zwerg : Maschenist--Eisenbrecher--Runenprister--Hammerträger

Hochelf : Schattenkrieger--Erzmagier--Schwertmeister

Imperium: Hexenjäger--Sigmapriester--Feuerzauberer--Ritter des Sonnenordens


Name: Death-Warriors
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Hochelfen,Menschen,Zwerge
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 4
Ziele: PvP/PVE


----------



## Matombo (13. April 2008)

Hallo!

Die Gilde "Legion of Chaos" ist eine junge Gilde, welche am 9.4.2008 gegründet wurde, auf der Seite der Zerstörung und wird sich hauptsächlich PvP/RvR widmen, wobei es natürlich auch PvE geben wird!
Es soll eine Fun PvP Gilde sein, won es auch Leute gibt die nur 1-2h pro Tag online sind. Es wird aber durchaus geplante Raids geben oder wir werden auch an Raids teilnehmen falls es größere geben wird (zB Hauptstädte), das Claimen von Burgen darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen. Im großen und ganzen soll es eine PvP Gilde werden, was aber kein Zwang ist nur PvP zu machen, wer sagt das er lieber im PvE lvlt, soll er das tun, sofern er an unseren PvP Gildenaktivitäten teilnimmt


Was bietet euch die Gilde?


Eine Homepage (Design noch nicht entgültig!)

Ein Forum

Email Acc mit @legion-of-chaos

Bald auch TS



Im gegenzug dafür suche ich Mitglieder die:


Aktiv sind (sowohl im Forum als auch auf der Seite)

Nett und Höflich sind, da ihr die Gilde nach außen hin repräsentiert!

Mindestens 16 Jahre jung sind (es kann auch Ausnahmen geben sofern bewiesen wurde das genügend Geistigereife vorhanden ist)


Um euch zu bewerben geht einfach auf : Legion of Chaos

dort dann ins Forum und eure Bewerbung posten.

Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen haben solltet könnt ihr sie ruhig hier im Forum stellen, mir eine PN schicken oder mich über die HP kontaktieren!


Aktueller Mitglieder Stand: 3 ( stand 12.4.2008 )


----------



## -Tyra- (16. April 2008)

*DER DUNKLE PAKT*


Der Dunkle Pakt ist ein Gilde, die sich selbst hauptsächlich im Bereich des RvR bzw. PvP ansiedelt und daher auch Spieler sucht, die sich in diesem Metier wohl fühlen. Die Idee einer PvP-orientierten Gilde entstand schon in einem früheren MMORPG, dessen Name aber aus guten Gründen in diesem Forum verpönt ist. Nach dem Ausstieg aus besagtem (oder eben nicht...) Spiel, wurde die Gilde offiziell am 14.6.2008 gegründet und schlug sich von Anfang an auf die Seite der Zerstörung.
Obwohl unser klares Ziel das leistungsorientierte PvP sein wird, wollen wir dennoch auch das PvE nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Schön gescriptete Bosskämpfe und ein gemeinsames Bezwingen der KI sind eine lustige Abwechslung zum oft hektischen PvP-Alltag.

Generell wollen wir keine Powergamergilde sein, doch ist es unser Wunsch möglichst alle Spielinhalte und -aspekte von Warhammer Online kennenzulernen. Ebenso ist uns der Umgangston und die Atmosphäre innerhalb der Gilde, sowie das Auftreten nach außen sehr wichtig. Das Alter spielt bei uns eine eher sekundäre Rolle. Vorraussetzung für eine Aufnahme sind lediglich eine gewisse geistige Reife und Spaß am Spiel.



Was wir bieten:

* mehrjährige Erfahrung in MMORPGs und der Gildenleitung
* einen gut strukturierten und organisierten Einstieg für Neulinge und erfahrene Spieler
* eine aktive und erfolgsorientierte PvP-Gruppe
* eine lockere, spaßige und vor allem ungezwungene Atmosphäre
* eine eigene Homepage
* ein fertiges Forum zur Organisation und Koordination der Gilde, mit vielen Informationen besonders für Neulinge
* einen Teamspeakserver

Wen wir suchen:

* nette Menschen mit Spaß am Spiel
* teamfähige Spieler
* Spieler mit durchschnittlicher Spielaktivität

Wir haben kein Interesse an Gildenhoppern und /oder itemgeilen Kiddies und sind bestrebt, diese von unserer Gilde vernzuhalten! Da hlift selbst größter Skill nichts!

Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann lade ich euch auf einen Besuch in unser Forum ein und versichere euch, dass unsere Tore für Neuzugänge schon bald geöffnet sein werden.  

Nochmal Zusammen gefasst:

*Name:* Der Dunkle Pakt
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rassen:* Grünhäuter, Chaos, Dunkelelfen
*Mitglieder:* 12 (Stand: 1. Juli 2008)
*Ziele:* PvP, RvR so wie auch PvE

Auf unserer *Homepage* findet ihr alles wichtige was ihr wissen müsst (selbstverständlich auch die Bewerbungen =)).


MfG
-Tyra-


----------



## Texius (20. April 2008)

*Name:* <Insane> Die Kriegshämmer
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rassen:* Grünhäute ; Chaos ; Dunkelelfen
*Mitglieder:* atm 7
*Ziele:* PvP only

Wir suchen atm noch durchgeknallte Mitglieder ! Ziel der Gilde : Die Fraktionen der Ordnung im PvP richtig einzuheizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wir kennen kein Mitleid. Mitgliederanzahl wird auf max 30Spieler beschränkt
PvE wird je nach Lust und Laune gemacht. Doch hoffen wir den Endcontent schnellst möglich zu erreichen.

*Wir bieten:*
Eigene Homepage
Teamspeak
Sehr viel Spass am spielen, da unser derzeitiger Haufen echt durchgeknallt und lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kompetente Gildenleitung. (4jahre erfahrung in WoW)

*Homepage:* http://war.noamik.de/    Url wird sich mit dem Release von War noch ändern.

Ihr habt fragen !? Besucht uns oder schreibt eine Mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireblader (27. April 2008)

Hi Leute ,

die bekannte Gilde The Companions sucht neue Mitglieder für WAR


Wir werden auch in WAR ein "Wörtchen" mitreden. Falls ihr uns noch nicht kennt, stellen wir uns kurz vor.

Wir sind eine Multi-MMO-Gilde und das bedeutet, dass wir in mehreren MMO´Gs aktiv sind und sein wollen. Wir bestehen schon über ein Jahr und suchen neue Mitglieder für WAR. Schon eine Woche nach Gründung der War-Sektion verfügen wir über 13 Mitglieder. Bekannt sind wir dafür, das wir immer hilfsbereit und freundlich auftretten. 


Als Ziel sehen wir es an, als eine der ersten Gilden, in WAR erfolgreiche PvP Schlachten sowie Belagerungen abzuhalten und uns durch Instanzen und Raids zu kämpfen. Die einzige zwingende Aufnahmebedingung ist das Mindestalter von 18 Jahren, ansonsten ist es egal ob ihr Viel- oder Gelegenheitsspieler seid, ob ihr MMOG-Profi oder –Anfänger seid. Profis finden bei uns gleichsam erfahrene Leute wie sie es selber sind und Anfänger heißen wir immer gerne willkommen, um ihnen die ersten Schritte in der Welt der MMOGs zu erleichtern.

Zu ergänzen wäre noch, dass sich die Companions auf der Seite der Ordnung gründen werden. Bei der Serverwahl werden wir uns für einen Server entscheiden, bei dem man RvR (bzw. PvP) betreiben, jedoch nicht die Spieler der eigenen Fraktion angreifen kann (sogenanntes Open-PvP).


Für weitergehende Infos schaut bitte auf unsere Webseiten 

http://www.the-companions.net (Portal)

http://forum.the-companions.net/index.php (Forum)



Statistiken:

Homepage + Forum ca. 15000 unique Klicks per Monat

Forum über 30000 Posts


Wir sind bekannt durch Buffed, Gigaaward, Gewinnspiele, Guides und diverse große Community-Foren.



Wir sind auch schon fleissig bei AoC, derzeit schon über 80 Mitglieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir freuen uns darauf, von euch zu hören!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Name: Depraved
Fraktion: Zerstörung ( Waagh!! )
Rassen: alle auf der Seite der Zerstörung
Ziele: erfolgreiches RvR 
Wir haben ein Ts und ein Forum!

Für Interesse: www.depraved-war.de.vu


----------



## krobel (6. Mai 2008)

Name: *Rabenfrost*
Fraktion: *Zerstörung*
Welche Rassen: *Grünhäuter* / *Chaos* / *Dunkelelfen*
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: *23*
Ziele: *PvP*/*PVE*

Für weitergehende Infos: *www.War-Rabenfrost.de.vu*


----------



## Talrunya (11. Mai 2008)

Bald ist es soweit WAR is coming.
So haben wir uns zusammen geschlossen und WOW den Rücken gekehrt.
Zur Zeit sind wir 3 Member und hoffen natürlich noch auf Zuwachs.
Wir suchen Leute ab 20 Jahre aufwärts zum aktiven Aufbau der Gilde und 
zur Moderation der Homepage und der Foren.
Dies liegt uns besonders am Herzen, da wir als ein Teil der wachsenden Community auch aktiv daran mitwirken möchten. Wir haben uns der Seite der Zerstörung zugewandt.
Wri habe alle jahrelange Erfahrung in MMORPG vorzuweisen.
Die letzen 3 Jahre haben wir uns ausschliesslich WOW gewidmet.
Wir betreiben eine Homepage und mehrer TS Server.
Page befindet sich noch im Aufbau.
Suchen dringend Leute zu Moderation und Mit Administration der Homepage.
Wert also Interesse an eine netten Gilde hat, sollte vorbei schauen.

www.Bleeding-Souls.de

Greetz
Tal


----------



## Stancer (20. Mai 2008)

*Name :* Die Silberschwingen
*Fraktion : *Ordnung
*Völker :* Zwerge / Imperium / Hochelfen
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl :* 32 (stand 20.05.2008)
*Wichtig:* Momentan nehmen wir keine neuen Mitglieder auf
*Ziele :* PvE/RvR

*HP :* http://www.silber-schwingen.de
*Forum :* http://forum.silber-schwingen.de

*RP on*
Die Sonne hatte bereits begonnen hinter dem Horizont zu verschwinden.
Einsam, aber selig stand Blain, seines Zeichens ein Runenpriesteranwärter auf einem Hügel unweit von einem der vielen Zugänge zur Stadt. Karaz-a-Karak , älteste und zugleich größte Stadt und Festung der Zwerge. Schnee bedeckte die Gipfel, obwohl es heute den ganzen Tag nicht eine Flocke geschneit hatte.
Der Schnee war in diesen Höhnen ein stetiger Begleiter. Freund konnte man ihn nicht nennen, denn er war teilweise grausam, aber ein wirklicher Feind war er auch nicht, da er ihnen bisweilen auch Schutz und Erkenntnis bot.
Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen spiegelten sich auf der weißen Oberfläche und nachdem auch diese verschwunden waren, trat Blain seinen Rückweg an.
Meister Dorin würde ihn sicher bereits erwarten. Immerhin zählte der Meister bereits 360 Jahre und auch wenn er es nie offen zugeben würde, gab es inzwischen Dinge, die er nur noch sehr schlecht ohne Hilfe erledigen konnte. So eilte Blain rasch durch die vielen Gänge und nahm sich nicht wie manchmal Zeit, die großen Skulpturen und die Zeichnungen zu bewundern, die man überall antraf. Sein Weg führte ihn direkt in das Viertel der Gilde der Runenpriester und nach jahrelanger Erfahrung ging er zielstrebig den kürzesten Weg zum Anwesen seines Meisters, das dieser wiederum von seinem Lehrer Meister Thorald übernommen hatte.
Die dicke Tür ächzte leise, als er sie aufschob und ins Innere trat. Er befand sich im Eingangsflur des Hauses, an der linken Wand war eine Lampe angebracht und rechter Hand hing ein Stein mit der Inschrift:

Egal, wie dunkel die Tage auch sein mögen. Der Feldzug des Lichtes durch die Dunkelheit endet nimmerdar
- Gezeichnet Runenmeister Thorald.

Blain legte das dicke Fell ab und begab sich danach ins Arbeitszimmer des Meisters.
Doch zu seinem Bedauern traf er den selbigen dort nicht an. Der mächtige Steintisch war unbesetzt und auch der Stab des Meisters stand nicht an seinem sonstigen Platz.
Dies allerdings war ein sicheres Indiz dafür, dass Dorin unterwegs war, denn selbst ein Runenanwärter durfte seinen Stab niemals unbeaufsichtigt lassen.
Schon wollte er sich zum Gehen abwenden, um seinen Meister zu suchen, als ihm ein seltsames Buch auf dem Tisch auffiel. Seltsam in der Beziehung, dass es ein auffälliges Wappen auf dem Einband aufwies und dieses Wappen wäre ihm bestimmt bei seinen nächtelangen Streifzügen durch die Bibliothek des Meisters aufgefallen.
Seine Finger strichen über das Wappen, ein Schwert dessen Griff aus zwei Schwingen bestand. Keine fünf Sekunden später hatte er bereits die erste Seite aufgeschlagen und las:

Dies ist die Chronik der Gilde der Silberschwingen, aufgeschrieben und nacherzählt vom Runenpriester Thorald, in der allgemeinen Sprache auch Meister Diofas genannt.

Doch bevor ich mit den Anfängen dieser Gemeinschaft beginnen möchte, seien noch einmal die drei oberen Maximen der Gilde genannt:

1.Es herrsche stets die größtmögliche Zusammengehörigkeit, denn nur dadurch kann die dunkle Welle aufgehalten werden!
2.Es herrsche unter den Schwingen stets Hilfsbereitschaft, denn diese Tugend zeichnet uns aus und verleiht uns Stärke!
3.Oberste Maxime bleibt aber die Kameradschaft, denn ohne sie kann keine der anderen erfolgreich bestehen. Kameradschaft ist das Fundament und möge sie hart wie Mithril sein, niemals enden und von eifrigem Feuer angetrieben werden!


Die folgende Erzählung beruht auf den Erlebnissen der einzelnen Kameraden der Schwingen, im Speziellen sei hier namentlich der Elfenzauberer Dragorus gennannt, mit dem ich diese Chronik ausgearbeitet habe. Doch widmen wir uns nun wieder den Anfängen der Silberschwingen.; Damit sei der RP Teil zunächst erstmal beendet und jetzt noch ein paar harte Fakten:

- Als Gründungsdatum kann der 24.09.2006 angegeben werden, da an diesem Tag die HP das erste Mal online ging
- Gegründet durch den Gildenvater Noren; die Gilde fasst 30 Mitglieder. Ob wir neue Rekruten für die Gilde suchen erfahrt ihr über unser Forum! 
*RP OFF*


Auch wenn der Text etwas anderes vermuten lässt sind wir keine RP-Gilde. Wir sind eher eine kleine familiäre Gilde, denn für uns bedeutet eine Gilde auch das was eine Gilde wirklich ausmacht. Keine Zweckgemeinschaft um gemeinsam Instanzen zu raiden, nur um an bessere Items zu kommen. RP ist bei uns natürlich gerne gesehen aber keine Pflicht!
Viele von uns kennen sich aus dem RL, aber die meisten lernten sich erst über die Gilde überhaupt kennen. Es geht alles freundschaftlich zu und niemand wird zu etwas gedrängt. Wir zwingen niemandem etwas auf und RL geht immer vor. Nur ein normales Maß an Aktivität verlangen wir, denn auch wenn wir wie gesagt keine PG-Gilde oder sowas sind, haben wir dennoch recht ambitionierte Ziel !!! Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt besucht einfach unser Forum, allerdings haben wir momentan ein Aufnahmestop !!
Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir auch gern eine PN schicken!

*Für die Schwingen*
Stancer
Ratsmitglied der Silberschwingen


----------



## Vadalar (7. Juni 2008)

*Der Magische Bund*

*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rassen: * Dunkelelfen/Chaos/Grünhäute
*Aktuelle Mitglieder (06.06.08):* 3

Wir sind darauf ausgerichtet eine in sich stimmige Gemeinschaft zu bilden,
in der Spaß und Vertrauen großgeschrieben wird. 

Homepage
Forum


Vadalar


----------



## Gigel (29. Juni 2008)

Grüß euch, wir wollten uns auch mit unserem Warhammer Clan bei euch vorstellen :

Name: Anima Immortalis

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Welche Rassen: Bei uns werden alle Zerstörungs Rassen vertreten sein.

Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 9

Ziele: PvP und PvE werden bei uns zu gleichen Teilen betrieben.

in Namen des Clan´s 
Gigel


----------



## Sinthoras Devain (28. Juli 2008)

*Thearlic

Kurzinfo:
Website: http://www.thearlic.de
IRC: #thearlic @ Quakenet
Ausrichtung: Zerstörung (was sonst?!)
Fokus: RvR/PvP
Besonderheiten: Regimentersystem
Mitglieder zZ: ~20
Gründungsdatum: 03.03.07
Bewerbungsmindestalter: 16
Website, Teamspeak, Forum, IRC Channel vorhanden


WIR REKRUTIEREN!*​


----------



## Varek Varsson (29. Juli 2008)

*Name:* Thileiadron
*Fraktion:* Ordnung
*Rassen:* Alle Rassen der Ordnung
*Art:* RvR, RP
*Bedingungen:* Vollendung des 16 Lebensjahres
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* 10                                                                                                                                                                                     *Geplante Größe:* Zwischen 10 und 25 Mitgliedern, solange die Atmosphäre stimmt.                     
*Ziele:* Attraktive PvP Schlachten und aktives RP in einer freundlichen Gemeinschaft.

Link zur Homepage

Link zur Rekrutierung

Für weiter Fragen stehe ich ich oder eins der anderen Mitglieder gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll_schurke (13. August 2008)

Name: Devourer oder Orden der Devourer
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rassen: Alle Rassen der Ordnung
Art: RvR, RP
Bedingungen: Vollendung des 18 Lebensjahres
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 18 Member 
Ziele: Attraktive PvP Schlachten und aktives RP auch PVE in einer freundlichen Gemeinschaft und Spass am Game .
Kontakt: ICQ: 134411792 oder Skype: master-megatron 

Link zur Homepage

Link zur Rekrutierung

Link zum Forum
Für weiter Fragen stehe ich ich oder eins der anderen Mitglieder gerne zur Verfügung oder in unseren Forum.


----------



## Nimroth22 (14. August 2008)

Name : Drachenreiter
Fraktion: Chaos
Server:Averland
Rassen : Alle Rassen des Chaos
Art : RvR
Bedingungen: 16Jahre, geistige Reife,angenehmes Auftreten
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 27, geplante Größe ffen 
Homepage : http://wardrachenreiter.wa.funpic.de/index.php?news
Ziele: Spaßiges RvR und je nachdem auch PvE falls lohnenswert.

Wir sind eine Gilde der ersten WoW Stunde(nicht mehr aktiv seit Juli 2008) , haben ein hohes Durchschnittsalter und angenehmen Umgang miteinander (es macht einfach Spaß mit uns) .
Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Spaß am Spiel "vieles kann, aber nichts muss" ist unser Motto.

Wer eine Gilde sucht die garantiert eine lange Zeit besteht und eine gute Community hat ist bei uns herzlich willkommen.
Über viele Bewerbungen freuen wir uns .

So bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen:*Waaaaaaaaaggghhh!!!!!*


----------



## Corov (17. August 2008)

Name: *Revolt*
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 9 (zur Zeit wird noch gesucht)
Ziele: PvP/RvR  //  vertraute Atmosphäre in der Gilde -> relative niedrige Anzahl an Mitgliedern.
Gildenseite/forum: http://revolt.bitphrase.com


----------



## raccoonx90 (24. August 2008)

*The Zerg

Open World RVR

*​Klick​


----------



## Ulyssis (25. August 2008)

Hiho, dann will ich auch mal unsere kleine, aber feine Gemeinschaft vorstellen.

*Name:* Descendants of Eternity (Nachfahren der Ewigkeit)

*Fraktion:* Ordnung

*Rassen:* Alle Ordnungsrassen

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:* 7

*Ziele:* Da keiner von uns in der Beta ist, kann ich nur sagen, dass wir alles ausprobieren werden. Hauptaugenmerk liegt natürlich auf RvR, soweit ich das von den Beta Leutchen höre, da der PvE Teil noch nicht so ausgefeilt ist. Letztenendes hängt es aber davon ab, wie viel Spass wir bei den Sachen haben.

*Geplante Gildengöße:* Wir wollen versuchen einen Pool von um die 25 regelmäßig spielenden Leuten zu haben.

*Sonstiges:* Wir würden uns freuen, wenn jeder der bei uns mitmachen möchte, auch regelmäßig auf dem TS Server ist, da es doch immer ganz lustig, angenehm und interessant war mit anderen Spielern aus der Gilde zu sprechen. Zudem man ja auch die Leute in der Gilde kennenlernen möchte.
Wir suchen Spieler, die regelmäßig spielen. Das heißt nicht jeden Tag mindestens 2 Std spielen, aber trotzdem den Ehrgeiz haben, doch regelmäßig dabei zu sein.
Das sage ich im Hinblick darauf, dass die Gilde ja mit ihren Spielern levelt. Da ist es dann schwierig mit Leuten die nur jede Woche mal für 10 Minuten reinschauen.

*Wir bieten euch:* Eine nette, kleine Gemeinschaft von WAR Spielern, ein Forum, einen eigenen *Shockvoice* Server. Wenn WAR gut läuft, schauen wir mal, was wir technisch noch aufschalten können.

Weitere Hinweise, wie Gildenregeln, Shockvoice Daten (auch mal zum reinschnuppern) gibt es auf unserer HP -> Unsere Homepage
Auf der ihr natürlich auch eure Bewerbung hinterlassen dürft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regards,

Uly


----------



## Yaralin (26. August 2008)

Huhu, ich will hier auch mal auf Membersuche gehen, für unsere geplante Warhammer Gilde ^^

Name: Relativitätstheorie

Fraktion: Ordnung

Rassen: Alle Rassen der Ordnung

Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 2 ^^

Ziele: Wir wollen den PvP ebenso wie den PvE Modus von WAR erobern und mit einer netten Gemeinschaft die neue Welt erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geplante Gildengöße: so ca. 30-40 aktive Member mit der Zeit.

Sonstiges: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch bei mit per PM melden würdet. Gerne auch aus dem Kreis Aachen! 

Wir bieten euch: Bisher leider nur 2 Spieler, die aktiv spielen werden. Unsere Homepage ist im Aufbau begriffen, sobald sie fertiggestellt ist, werde ich den Link hier posten. Ein eigener TS-Server ist natürlich vorhanden und darf auch gerne aktiv genutzt werden. Bei entsprechender Member-Zahl werden wir die Slots natürlich noch erhöhen. (Aktuell: 45 Slots)

Greetz

Yaralin


----------



## -Nevhis (28. August 2008)

Morituri te Salutant

Name:Morituri
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen:Zwerge, Imperium , Hochelfen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: gibt leider keine genaue Angabe
Ziele: PvP/RVR

Page Morituri 

Ereichbar per ICQ 322776491 oder per Gildenpage


-Nevhis


----------



## Spirit79 (30. August 2008)

*Name:* Mates of Ownage - m8s    /  Elite PvP Guild since 1997

*Aktivitäten:* Ultima Online, WoW, Teilnahme an der WAR Gildenbeta

*Fraktion:* Zerstörung

*Welche Rassen: *Grünhäuter / Chaos / Dunkelelfen
*
Ziele:* Die Weltherrschaft was sonst xD  

*Website:* http://www.MatesOfOwnage.de.vu

Bei uns herrscht eine angenehme Atmosphäre.
*Spass* und *Teamplay* wird bei uns *gross* geschrieben! 
Rambo`s / Einzelkämpfer sind *nicht* erwünscht.

Du betreibst leidenschaftlich PvP und spielst gerne in einem erfolgreichem Team? Dann bewirb dich jetzt ! 




*Über Mates of Ownage - m8s*

Die Gilde Mates of Ownage erblickte 1997 in "Ultima Online" die Welt. 
Wir bestanden zu Anfang nur aus ein paar wenigen aber jeder hatte bereits das PvP für sich entdeckt. 
So legten wir uns Taktiken für Team- und die riesigen "Faction fight`s" zurecht und waren selbstverständlich 
erfreut, als diese auch fruchteten. 

Auf unserem damaligen deutschen Server "Drachenfels" waren wir schon bald geführchtet xD. 
Wir gingen meist auch als Sieger aus Kämpfen hervor, die wir in Unterzahl bestritten. 

Schön war es auch mit anzusehen wie sich die Verteidiger aus dem Staub machten, wenn wir deren Burg belagerten, da sie wohl nicht Ihre gelahmten (glaube auch zum teil mit anderen Acc`s selbst gefarmten xD) Faction Points an uns verlieren wollten. 

Es hatte nicht lange gedauert da konnten wir uns vor Bewerbungen kaum noch retten.
Da wir schnell erkannten, dass Masse kleiner ist als klasse, verhängten wir schwere Aufnahmeprüfungen und nahmen vortan nur noch Member nach div. (natürlich gewonnenen) Testduellen auf. 

Im Jahr 2000 wechselten wir den Server, da es in den "Factions" und auch allgemein auf "Drachenfels" zunehmend leerer wurde. Wir siedelten uns auf dem Europäischen Server: "Europa" an.

Dort zoggten wir bis 2002 und danach ging es dann auf Freeshards weiter da die offiziellen Server (dank der Asiaten) mit Müll zugepatcht worden waren. Es war nicht mehr das PvP was uns so viel Spass bereitet hatte. 
Die Factions waren wie ausgestorben =/ 

Anfang 2005 ging es dann auf in die weiten von World of Warcraft. Wir wechselten, weil wir uns nach PvP mit besserer Grafik sehnten. 

In WoW setzten wir unseren Siegeszug im PvP fort. Wir stellten viele Oberste Kriegsfürsten ohne allzu grossen Aufwand, da wir sogut wie jedes Match in Rekordzeit gewannen. Wir wurden selbstverständlich von Neidern dafür geflamt xD da sie mehr als die doppelte Spielzeit für die gleiche Ehre benötigten weil sie oft 20-30 ja und ich hörte auch von über 60min Games hatten hehe.
Wir hingegen benötigten z.B.: fürs "AB" 5 max 6mins wenns am Stall mal nicht sofort geklappt hatte. 
(Ich sag nur Koodo Trick xD) 

Mit Burning Crushade und der Arena wurde das item ist grösser als skill in WoW immer unschöner.
Die Fights wurden zunehmend langweiliger weil sich keine wirklichen Gegner mehr fanden. So war es schon normal das man sowieso 50 % der Spiele gewann, auch wenn man nichtmal bei der Sache war, da es den Gegnern einfach an Equip fehlte. 

Mittlerweile haben sich auch schon viele Guildmates mir inkl. von WoW verabschiedet.
Wir erwarten jetzt mit Vorfreude auf WAR, da wir von dem was wir so bis jetzt getestet haben wirklich begeistert sind. 

Am 07.09.2008 werden wir zum erstmal fast alle in Warhammer Online zur Open Beta vereint sein und am 15.09.2008 werden wir .... xD

MfG

Spirit79 

*Website:* http://www.MatesOfOwnage.de.vu


----------



## Menlon (30. August 2008)

*Name*: Beholder´s of Darkness 

*Fraktion*: Zerstörung

*Rassen*: Dunkelelfen / Chaos/Grünhäute

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl*: 6

*Serverausrichtung*: Core-RvR

*Ziele*: PvP/RvR

*Bedingungen*: Angenehmes Auftreten - geistige Reife (Alter ist dabei egal)


Unsere Gemeinschaft besteht aus erfahrenen MMOG-Spielern (WoW/GW/DAOC...), welche sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, in der WAR-Welt auf Seiten der Zerstörung Grosses zu vollbringen. Errungenschaften, Siege und Erfolge stehen bei uns genauso im Vordergrund wie Spielspass, Freundschaften und Teamplay.

Unsere Stärke liegt im Kollektiv. Somit gilt unsere Priorität dem RvR. Wir werden aber auch gemeinsam PvP und PvE bestreiten, da Raiden und das Questen ebenfalls Bestandteile des Spiels sind und für die nötige Abwechslung sorgen.

Zusammenhalt und Freundschaft sind die wichtigsten Prinzipien in unserer Gilde. 
Unser Ziel ist es, dass jedes Mitglied sich wohlfühlt und ein Optimum an Spaß im Spiel erlebt. 
Dabei ist die Hilfe untereinander selbstverständlich. 

Diskussionsbereitschaft, Lernfähigkeit, Toleranz und Teamfähigkeit sollten von jedem in die Gemeinschaft eingebracht werden. 

Darkness versucht, eine PvP-Spielatmosphäre zu schaffen, in der alle Mitglieder ihren Spaß an der Sache haben können. Die Spieler der Gilde sind sehr kompetitiv - aber keinesfalls verbissen - und würden den Spaß am Spiel auf keinen Fall im Namen des Erfolgs aufgeben wollen. Der manchmal sehr elitären Einstellung anderer Spitzengilden stehen sie mehr als skeptisch gegenüber. Spieler, die sich unhöflich oder arrogant verhalten, bleiben normalerweise nicht sehr lange in der Gilde. 

Der optimale Rekrut ist mit einem guten Sinn für Humor ausgestattet, hat Spaß am Spielen mit seinen Gildenkameraden und strebt danach, sein Spiel zu verbessern. Die Gilde toleriert keine Schmarotzer, belohnt dafür aber Beteiligung und Kommunikation. Wir sind der Ansicht, dass Spieler niemals durch das Spiel gehetzt werden sollten. Wer neu im Spiel ist, sollte die Gelegenheit haben, zu lernen, wie man Herausforderungen bewältigt, ohne dabei überfordert zu werden.

*hast du Interesse bekommen?*

*meld dich doch bei mir per pn oder auf unserer page :
http://darkness.warhammerclan.net*


----------



## UrSarn (30. August 2008)

Gilde: Nordstern
Realm: Zerstörung
Serverausrichtung: Core-RvR
Server: ERENGRAD

Nordstern




Ehre und Stärke


----------



## Thug (31. August 2008)

Gilde: Come Get Some!

URL:   www.comegetsome.de

Fraktion: Destruction

[no casuals] [RvR]


----------



## fasseo (2. September 2008)

*Gilden Name*: _Hells Revenge_

*Fraktion*: Ordnung   

*Klassen*: alle Ordnungs klassen

*Art*: RvR , RP

*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl*: 3 (Stand: Seb. 08)

*Geplante Größe: zwischen 15 und 20 Mitglieder* 

*Ziele*: Wir streben das Erreichen des End-Contents (sowohl RvR als auch RP) an, 
spaß und witz dürfen natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Eine Vorraussetzung gibt es bei uns schon, ihr solltet nicht jünger als 18 sein.

Wenn euch das alles zu sagt, dann seit ihr bei uns genau richtig,ich freue mich auf eure Bewerbungen und Anfragen!

*Bewerbungen zurzeit nur über PM und ICQ 300618529 möglich!*

*TS2 vorhanden*

HP noch in Arbeit

MfG
Oliver (Magisto)


----------



## Lyroc (3. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

ich suche member die eine Gilde der Ordnung suchen.
interessen der gilde werden wohl hauptsächlich im PvP sein aber auch PvE soll nicht vernachlässigt werden
da ich mich erst seit kurzen dazu entschlossen habe ne Gilde zu gründen hat die Gilde erst/schon:

website: www.warhammer-fallenlords.com
dort findet man auch ein forum
und nen Ts-2 server


Name:Fallen Lords
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen:mensch, el, zwerg
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:1
Ziele: PvP/PVE beide bereiche abdecken aber hautsächlich PvP member grösse von 30+

Regeln: 
Mindestalter 16
interesse am spiel 
spieler die in der gilde oder realmgruppen  wegen beleidigungen bzw extreme schlechten benehmens auffallen werden ermahnt 
nach einigen vorfällen kann es je nach schwerwiegigkeit zum ausstoss führen.

zu mir bin 23 habe erfahrungen in mehreren online spielen aber am meisten 

in guild wars (hauptsächlich PvP) und auch nur ersten und anfangs den 2ten teil
und 
wow (erfahrungen als Raidleitung, mit Gildenleitung Klassenleitung) seit der beta aber immer mal wieder 2-3 monate pause

meldet euch bei mir über die hompage oder hier für mehr infos oder erklärungen.

lg 

Lyroc


----------



## Kriegsfuerst (4. September 2008)

*Name:* Warlord Clan (WLC)

*Fraktion:* Zerstörung

*Welche Rassen:* alle Zerstörungsrassen sind willkommen

*Ziele:* Wir wollen einfach eine starke und gute Gilde sein, in der die Mitglieder einfach zufrieden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In DAoC hat es sehr gut geklappt, nun wollen wir dasselbe in WAR wiederholen. 

*Aufnahmekriterien:* eine nette Bewerbung im Gildenforum mit ein paar Infos über Dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du erreichst uns unter warlordclan.cidaris.de (ohne www)

Bis bald im Spiel

Kahef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanix (4. September 2008)

IMMORTAL


*Fraktion: * <<<Ordnung

*Welche Rassen:*<<<Alle der Ordnung

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:*<<<12

*Ziele: PvP/PVE*<<<Demütigung des feindlichen Königs, Keepraids, Leveling, Teamgaming

_TS Server_

erfahrene PVP/und PVE Leute

Betatester on Board 

HP IMMORTAL

bei Fragen Cenron ICQ 350370137


----------



## Xandronos (4. September 2008)

Würden uns sehr freuen eingetragen zu werden,

Gildenname: Letum et Excidium
Website: http://www.excidium-war.de/
forum: http://www.excidium-war.de/phpBB3/index.php
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Schwerpunkt: RVR / PVP

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Xandronos


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (4. September 2008)

*WE WANT YOU!*

Name: Adrenalin
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rassen: Alle
HP: Adrenalin
Mitgliederanzahl: 5 
Schwerpunkt: Raids (PvE + PvP)

TS und Forum vorhanden!

MKG
Keltus Morrigan, KpChef

PS: Wir werden auf dem gleichen Server spielen wie das UCP


----------



## Stevi (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: *<Destination Unknown>*

Fraktion: Zerstörung!

Welche Rassen: Jede der Zerstörung

Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 8+

Ziele: PvP/PVE

Homepage: Destination Unknown

Ts² und Forum vorhanden.

Schwerpunktartig werden wir uns auf den PvE Content Konzentrieren aber PvP / RvR wird bei uns 
auf keinen Fall zu kurz kommen. Unsere derzeitigen Mitglieder haben alle schon in WoW die Erfahrung 
gemacht wie langweilig PvE ohne ein wenig PvP Einfluss ist.
Wie zu entnehmen waren wir früher WoW Zocker dies hat aus Langeweile Gründen vor einigen Monaten 
ein Ende gefunden.
Natürlich werden wir das Spiel mit Spaß angehen aber eine vernünftige Disziplin innerhalb der Gilde muss
schon herrschen. Wir erwarten von unseren Mitglieder im Moment noch nicht alzu viel...sie sollten nur
diszipliniert, zuverlässig und sozial sein. 
Allgemein wollen wir nur Mitglieder aufnehmen die 16 Jahre oder älter sind.
Beim Start von WAR wollen wir so um die 20 Mitglieder haben...davon werden dann im Laufe der Zeit wohl
einige aussortiert aber es kommen sicherlich Neue dazu.
Arbeit / Familie / Hobbies und sonstige Aktivitäten im RL gehen vor!

Wenn du dich uns anschließen möchtest geh auf den oben angegebenen Link registriert dich und schreib im 
Forum kurz etwas über deine Person und welchen Charakter du in Zukunft spielen möchtest.

mfG  *Stevi*
*    Destination Unknown*

PS: ich weiß das auf meiner Signatur ist weder eine Zauberin noch Dunkelelfin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limai (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Lebende Legende
Fraktion: Ordnung
Mitglieder: 12
Ziele: RvR, PvP, PvE
Forum: Lebende Legende
Kontakt: PN an Limai, oder 252-759-767

_Unaufhörlich prasselte der Regen auf das kleine Dorf nieder und verwandelte die Straßen in Schlamm, welcher sich langsam aber stetig rot färbte. 
Ein dumpfer, klatschender Aufschlag und der Erwählte des Chaos steig triumphierend über den reglosen Körper des Soldaten hinweg, in dessen Brust er einen langen klaffenden Spalt hinterlassen hatte. Und nun drängten sich die Frau und das Kind, welche diese jämmerliche Kreatur zu verteidigen versucht hatte immer weiter zurück, als er, der Champion der Rabenschar auf sie zu schritt. 
Ein langgezogener Schrei, welcher jäh sein Ende fand, hallte durch die Nacht, welche taghell erleuchtet werden sollte, denn die Welt der Ordnung stand in Flammen. 

Im Zeitalter der Abrechnung wird die Ordnung erneut vom Chaos bedroht. In den tiefen Stollen der Zwerge erhallen orcische Rufe, die Schwarzen Archen belagen die Küsten der Insel des Unheils und die Häuser der Menschen lodern in der Dunkelheit, während die Hoffnung wie die Funken auseinanderstob. Und zwischen brenndenden Trümmern und zerfetzten Körpern erklingt der Hilferuf der freien Welt ... dem Ruf nach Helden!! 

In Zeiten der Dunkelheit, wenn das Chaos den Himmel in Brand setzt, wird der Ruf nach Helden erschallen. Der Ruf nach Errettung eines gepeinigten Imperiums. Der Ruf nach Klingen aus Stahl eines verschanzten Königreiches. Der Ruf nach Kriegern, von weißen Türmen hinab. 
Und wenn die Dunkelheit am finstersten ist, wird das letzte Bollwekr wider dem Chaos aus denjenigen bestehen, deren Namen nur mit Ehrfurcht gesprochen werden. Mit singendem Stahl unter dessenWucht die mächtigstens Schilde bersten, mit den Winden der Magie, welche schärfer sind als jedes Schwert und mit dem Glauben an ihr Schicksal werden sie der Welt das Zeitalter der Ordnung wiederbringen. 
Diese Krieger, welche durch Schwur, Brüderlichkeit und Loyalität Seite an Seite streiten, sind als Lebende Legenden in die Geschichte eingegangen und bilden die erste und die letzte Schlachtreihe gegen die Horden des Chaos._


Lebende Legende ist ein Warhammer Online Clan auf Seiten der Ordnung. Auch wenn wir momentan noch recht wenige Mitglieder sind, suchen wir immer neue Interessenten und freuen uns über jeden Neuankömmling.

Wir sind alles erfahrene MMORPG-Spieler, jedoch hat bisher keiner Erfahrung mit Warhammer Online machen können. 

Unser Hauptziel wird darin bestehen, eine solide, feste Gilde aufzubauen, die lange Bestand hat. Dies soll erreicht werden durch:
- Spaß am Spiel
- den Willen Großes zu vollbringen und keine no-names zu bleiben (das Chaos soll uns fürchten^^)
- Freundlichkeit, Loyalität und Hilfsbereitschaft untereinander
- lustigem Zusammensein, wo man auch mal die Zeit vergessen kann

Ein bisschen eigene Werbung: wir besitzen zur Zeit schon ein eigenes Forum, sowie ein Teamspeak, falls er gebraucht werden sollte. Außerdem ist unsere HP gerade in Arbeit. 
Also wenn ihr Interesse habt, meldet euch einfach. Wir warten auf euch


----------



## Brainsen (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Name:* *Most Wanted*
*Server:* Middenland
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Welche Rassen:* Grünhäuter / Chaos / Dunkelelfen
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* ca. 25 (und ca. 100 in WoW)

*Über uns:* Wir wollen vor allem zusammen Spaß haben. Wir haben eine funktionierende große Community,
mit allem was dazu gehört. Schau am besten einfach mal in unser Forum. Im TS ist es immer lustig...
Auf der anderen Seite wollen wir sicherlich auch im Spiel erfolgreich sein. An unseren bisherigen 
Erfolgen gemessen sind wir weit im oberen Bereich der Top Gilden auf unserem WoW Server zu finden.
Allerdings ist uns der Spielspaß immer noch am wichtigsten, weshalb wir nicht ganz oben mitspielen.
Zahlreiche unserer Mitglieder werden jetzt auch in Warhammer neue Abenteuer erleben.
Was die Spielinhalte angeht, werden wir sicherlich in allen Bereichen RvR/PvE mitspielen.

*Was wir bieten:* Erfahrung was die Leitung von Raids angeht. Eine funktionierende Organisation,
auf die Wir zurück greifen können. Eine gewisse Ambition den End-Contend zu erreichen und erfolgreich zu sein. 
Auf der anderen Seite eine gewisse Lockerheit beim Spielen.

*Was wir erwarten:* Auch wenn wir eine bunt gemischte Gruppe junger Wilder sind,
erwarten wir ein gewisses Niveau. Nervige oder egoistische Kiddies sind bei uns nicht willkommen.

*Wer wir sind:* Unsere Mitglieder kommen aus allen Regionen. Neben einigen Ösis, kommt der 
harte Kern komischerweise aus Hamburg,Berlin und München. Der Rest ist aber über die
ganze Republik verteilt. Vom Alter her sind wir auch ein ziemlich gemischter Haufen.
Mitglieder unter 18 sind jedoch die Ausnahme. Zahlreiche Leute sind im 20er Mittelfeld angesiedelt.

Website: http://www.mostwanted-gilde.de

*Bei Interesse bewerbt Euch bitte in unserem Forum.*


Worüber wir uns ganz besonders freuen würden, wenn ihr einer unserer WoW Weggefährten seid.
Also, alle diejenigen, die auf dem WoW Server *ARTHAS* zocken. Besucht uns doch einmal und
vor allem versucht doch auch bei W.A.R. wieder auf dem gleichen Server zu spielen.*

UPDATE:* Wir spielen auf dem Server Middenland (Open-RvR)! Wir freuen uns über Eure Bewerbungen...


----------



## Einselftausend (6. September 2008)

Name: Gulamir
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: Man möge raten.
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: ~10
Ziele: PvP

Will hier nicht allzu viele Worte verlieren, da ich es hier schon tat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HP


----------



## Azsharion (7. September 2008)

Name: Legends of Betania
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Zwerge, Imperium, Hochelfen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 8
Angestrebte Mitgliederzahl: N/A
Bewerbungen: JA
Ziele: Sowohl RvR als auch PvE
Art: Ambitioniert, jedoch auf eine gute Gemeinschaft ausgelegt, Zwischending zwischen PowerGaming und Fun.
Homepage: Legends of Betania


----------



## Uldor (8. September 2008)

Möchte mit netten Leuten auf dem Server *Kemmler* eine Raid-Gilde gründen.

Nameragons Night
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rassen:Grünhäuter / Chaos / Dunkelelfen
Server:Kemmler (DE)
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:1
Ziele: PvP/PVE

Bewerbungen: http://www.dragons-night-online.de


----------



## Elûfarwen (12. September 2008)

*Name: Insane Drunken Squad (IDS)*
*Server:* Helmgart
*Fraktion:* Ordnung
*Art:* Core, OOC
*Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:* 15+x 
*Geplante Größe:* ca. 40-50 je nach Bedarf und Contentanforderung (nein nich Masse statt Klasse, aber ein weiser Mann sagte eins: "Warum soll ich mich mit 15 guten Leuten zufrieden geben wenn ich 50 haben kann?")
Aktivität: Feste PVP Gruppen, Open RVR etc
*Ziele: *Meistern des Endcontents, eine der erfolgreichsten Gilden auf dem Server unserer Wahl zu werden (oder anders gesagt das unser Banner immer auf Keeps und in der Stadt hängt)

Wir bieten euch eine erfahrene Gilden und Raidleitung, ambitionierte Spieler und eine gute Atmosphäre. 

Ihr erreicht uns über unser Forum, in dem Ihr euch bewerben könnt.


----------



## Shido19 (13. September 2008)

lol wo bleibt denn Druckwelle, die sind doch sonst überall anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScantraxRootz (14. September 2008)

Hier wurden jetzt so viele Gilden gepostet ich weiß garnich wo ich hinschauen soll...

Darum stell ich einfach mal ein paar Daten von mir zur verfügung, dass vll ihr euch für mich entscheiden könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name: noch nicht ganz klar

Fraktion: ich denke Zerstörung

Klasse: ich werde Marauder spielen wenn er so ist wie ich ihn mir vorstelle

Server: ist mir egal

Ziele: ich bin eher der RvR Typ aber Pve ist nicht ausgeschlossen da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass dieser Bereich auch Einiges zu bieten hat

Ich selber bin 16 Jahre alt und habe seit Release WoW gezockt, sozusagen fast mit RPGs groß geworden.

Wenn es noch um Fragen oder eine Aufnahme geht schreibt mich bei ICQ an: 419226215


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. September 2008)

Ein nettes hallo an alle hier im Forum. 
Grüsse aus Berlin. 

*Server Middenland 
Wave Of Destruction*

POWERWAVE Ziele/regeln : 

Unsere Gilde versteht sich als eine PvP orientierte Gildengemeinschaft. 

Unser Ziele sind es, eine der führenden Gilden auf unserem Realm zu werden, bestehend aus einer zuverlässigen, aktiven und disziplinierten Gildensatzung. Wir wollen uns in erster Linie stark auf 's PvP konzentrieren, dennoch wollen und werden wir das PvE nicht vergessen. 

Die Gildenleitung setzt sich aus drei erfahrenen MMO-Spielern zusammen, welche sehr engagiert, zielstrebig und freundlich sind. Drei unserer Gildenleiter kennen sich schon fast ein Jahr und hatten ständig laufenden Kontakt. Der Altersdurschnitt unserer Gildenleitung beläuft sich auf 26 Jahren. 

Wir haben unseren Mitglieder jetzt ein Forum und TS-Server zur verfügung gestellt, da es uns wichtig ist, dass sich unsere Mitglieder kennen und respektieren lernen. Außerdem organisiert die Gildenleitung alle zwei Wochen ein TS-Gildentreffen um neue Informationen zu besprechen und zu diskutieren, RL-Gildentreffen werden sicher zustande kommen. 

Kommunikation unter unseren Mitgliedern ist uns sehr wichtig, daher hoffen wir das unser Teamspeak-Server jeden Tag gefüllt ist. 

Auch kleine andere Gildenevents wollen wir nicht aus den Augen lassen, wir werden daher ab und zu einpaar Wettbewerbe organisieren. 

Was wir unserern Mitgliedern bieten: 

- In erster Linie großen Spielspaß 
- Freundliche und aktive Spieler 
- Gutes gildeninternes Klima, aktiv gefördert 
- Eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Community 
- Großer Zusammenhalt in der Gilde 
- Wöchentliche Events/Meetings 
- Forum und Teamspeak 
- Aktive Moderation in unseren Foren 
- gut durchdachtes Gildenkonzept 
- gut durchdachte Gildenstruktur 
- Grosses Know How (Spieler seit der ersten Beta) 
- Bei uns seid ihr nicht einfach nur ein Mitglied, ihr gehört zur Familie! 
- und noch vieles mehr 

Vorraussetzungen für eine problemlose Mitgliederschaft: 

- sei diszipliniert, engagiert und zielstrebig 
- sei freundlich, ehrgeizig und selbstständig 
- sei hilfsbereit, teamfähig und fair 
- Aktivität Ingame wie auch im Forum 
- Headset und Teamspeak betriebsbereit (ein MUSS!) 


Wir suchen keine Spieler die gern ihre Gilde und ihren Server wechseln oder sonst irgentwie den Spielspaß verderben. Wir versuchen eine familiere Gildenatmosphäre aufzubauen und wenn man dazu gehören will muss man sich mit allem vertraut machen und soetwas verlangt eben eine gewisse Zeit. 

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass wir eine Gilde wollen, die Erfolg hat und in der das Zusammenspiel nicht in Vergessenheit gerät. Wir wollen uns zusammen am Erfolg erfreuen und nicht einzeln durch die weite Welt von WAR streifen ohne Sinn und Gemeinschaft. 
Sollten wir euch überzeugt haben so bewerbt euch doch in unserem Forum/Seite. 

www.POWERWAVE.de.tc 
http://powerwave.siteboard.eu <Forum 

Liebe Grüße 
die Gildenleitung (POWERWAVE) [Zerstörung] 

*Server Middenland 
Wave Of Destruction*

www.POWERWAVE.de.tc 


ONLY ab 18+!


----------



## Raci (15. September 2008)

Name: Red Hands

Server: Helmgart

Reich: Zerstörung

Manche lieben uns, viele Hassen uns und wir sind unermütlich unseren Feinden gegenüber. Wenn Ihr mehr wissen wollt geht auf [post="0"]www.redhands.de[/post] oder schreibt uns ingame an.

Neue Mitglieder nehmen wir immer gerne auf. Registriert Euch auf: 
[post="0"]www.redhands.de[/post]


bis bald
RAC


----------



## Kharlaros (16. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Orberra 
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Grünhäute, Chaos, Dunkelelfen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: ca. 15 
Ziele: PvP/PVE beides, Schwerpunkt RvR
Server: Averland

Willkommen bei Orberra,

die Gilde von Heute für das Spiel von Morgen.
Wir von Orberra sind eine wackere Schar begeisterter Spieler, die sich nach neuen Herausforderungen und einem frischen Gameplay sehnen. Vielleicht sind wir gerade deswegen bereit unsere Erfahrungen aus vergangenen Spielen, sowie unseren Ehrgeiz für die noch kommenden Spiele, in ein neues Projekt zu investieren.

visit us: www.orberra.de oder im IRC Quakenet unter #orberra


----------



## LurkWolf82 (16. September 2008)

*Name:* Ordo Melleus

*Server:* Carroburg (Normal)

*Fraktion:* Ordnung

*Welche Rassen:* Zwerge ; Hochelfen ; Imperium

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:* 17 (aktualisiert am 22.09.08 14:00)

*Ziele:* Wir streben das Erreichen des End-Contents (sowohl RvR als auch PvE) in einer lustigen, ungezwungenen, aber auch im Bezug auf geplante Erfolge, disziplinierten Atmosphäre an. Wir sind keine fulltime-gamer und ermöglichen auch Neulingen einen strukturierten und organisierten Einstieg in die Warhammer-Welt.


----------



## XWolv (16. September 2008)

Name: *Praetoris Imperialis*

Server: *Huss(RP)*

Fraktion: *Order*

Rassen: *Zwerge, Menschen, Hochelfen*

HP: http://praetors.de

Willkommen bei  Praetoris Imperialis!

Wer eine nette und niveauvolle Gemeinschaft sucht, die einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben will, möge sich bitte auf der Gildenseite umschauen und/oder eines unserer Mitglieder ingame ansprechen. Wir erforschen einzeln oder gemeinsam die W.A.R. - Welt und betreiben dabei auch teilweise RP (zumindest in öffentlichen Bereichen).
Danke


----------



## Manic2320 (17. September 2008)

Name: Pax Draconis

Server:: Bolgasgrad

Fraktion: Ordnung

Welche Rassen: Alle

Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 28

Ziele: gemeinsamen Unternehmungen in RvR und PvE, der Spaß am Spiel steht im Vordergrund

www.pax-draconis.de.vu


----------



## Yipman (18. September 2008)

Name: Geweihte Krieger / Caroburg     // Unheilige Krieger / Bolgasgrad
Fraktion: Ordnung                               // Zerstörung
Welche Rassen:Alle                           // Alle
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl:11              
Ziele: PvP/PVE

Wir sind eine alte Gilde die vielen von DaoC auf den Servern Dartmoor( Temair )/Albion und Salisbury/Albion bekannt sein durfte.
Alle Spieler/innen bei uns sind schon etwas Älter und ruhiger ( Für einen Kopfsalat zu alt, für einen Stein grad mal angefangen zu leben ^^ ).
Unsere Ziele sind gleichermaßen PvP und PvE. TS ist auch vorhanden. Wichtig ist uns vor allem Spielspaß miteinander. Wer sich mal bei uns Umsehen möchte kann sich unter
http://gk-war.not-today.de/ gerne mal melden und vorstellen. Wir haben auch nicht vor sowie damals auf Salis dir größte Gilde zu werden, 
sondern einen Haufen alter Säcke mit Teils schwarzen Humor eine Freizeitbeschäftigung zu verschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Unsere Gilden Regeln sind da auch zu finden. Zur Zeit liegt unser Hauptaugenmerk auf der Ordnungsseite, aber man soll ja flexibel bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gruß

Yip





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atze877 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind eine Gilde auf dem Server Hergig und gehören der Zerstörungsfraktion an. Gildenleiter ist Zero und Co ist Dorka. Derzeit haben wir 57 Mitglieder.
Bei uns gilt die Regel, daß das reale Leben vor dem Spiel steht. Es wird deswegen keiner ausgeschlossen oder aus der Gilde gekickt.

*Ziel:*
Die Gilde sollte nicht mehr als 50 (Familien)mitglieder betragen. Wir wollen eine Gemeinschaft im Sinne des Gedanken von Warhammer Online sein. PVP steht bei uns natürlich im Vordergrund aber auch der PVE-Gedanke sollte eine Rolle spielen. Mythic hatte ja gesagt das es auch Instanzen geben soll und die wollen wir natürlich auch BeRaiden.

*Allianz:*
Wir haben eine Allianz mit der Gilde "Black Throns". Der Allianzname wurde aus Teilen beider Gilden genommen und heißt "Black Storm". zZ. umfasst die Allianz ca. 70 Mitglieder. Ziel ist es eine Allianzbasis von ca. 100 Member zu haben um später auch große Events zu veranstalten.


*Kurzinfo:*

Server: Hergig
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Gildenleiter: Zero
Familienmitglieder: 58
Aktueller Gildenrang: 9
Allianz: Ja (ca 100 Member)
Forum: www.burning-storm.de.vu

*Was Dich erwartet:*

In erster Linie Spielspaß.
Neue Freunde
Familliäres Gildenklima
Du bist nicht nur Member, sondern Familienmitglied
Zusammenhalt in der Gilde
Hilfsbereite Gilde
Gut durchdachtes Gildenkonzept
Wöchendliche Events

*Was wir von Dir erwarten:*

Ingame-Aktivität
Foren-Aktivität
TS-Aktiv
gepflegter Umgangston
Hilfsbereit
zielsträbig
teamfähig
fair zur Gilde und anderen Spielern
volljährigkeit

Wenn du Interesse haben solltest dann bewirb dich!


Vielen Dank
atze877 (Zero)


----------



## Eardilix (20. September 2008)

Name: Hands of Doom

Server: Helmgart (Normal)

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Welche Rassen: egal

Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 15 (geplant sind 50-60)

Text: Hands of Doom - Warhammer Online

Gründung: September 08

Leader: Eax, WhiteTiger, Leopard

Aufnahmealter: 18 Jahre (mit Ausnahmen)

Text: Die Starttruppe zu Release besteht zum größten Teil aus Spielern, die schon DAoC, WoW und Age of Conan zusammen gespielt haben. Unser Ziel ist es möglichst viel Spaß miteinander zu haben und als Gemeinschaft aufzutreten. Sicherlich wollen wir in dem Spiel was erreichen, allerdings steht der Spaß selbstverständlich im Vordergrund.

Die Gilde veranstaltet 2-3 Events im PvP/PvE pro Woche und agiert dabei auch erfolgsorientiert. Neben der durchdachten Planung des Gildenlebens, stehen aber auch die Freiheiten, selbstständig Events in der Gilde zu veranstalten und das gepflegte Miteinander im Vordergrund.

Neben der eigenen Gilde ist zu Release von Warhammer gleich ein alter Bündnispartner aus DAoC (Warlordclan) und eine weitere Gilde (Warlords of Azeroth) Bestandteil einer Allianz, womit wir für den Waaaaaaaaaaar! bestens gerüstet sind.

Alle die Interesse haben in unserer Gilde zu kämpfen, können sich bei mir per PM oder Email melden , oder sich einfach auf unserer Homepage oder unserem Forum bewerben.

http://www.ukf-clan.de/
http://www.ukf-clan.de/hod (Subpage Hands of Doom Warhammer)

MfG
Eax
UKF Gaming Group
Hands of Doom


----------



## Tichon (20. September 2008)

Name:Glory
Server: Helmgart
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Zwergen,Hochelfe,Imperium
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 20 (40-50 geplant)
Ziele: Fokus liegt auf PVP-Schlachten
HP: www.war-glory.de
Ansprechpartner Ingame: Odin,Tristan
gewünschtes Aufnahmealter: 18+


----------



## glimmer (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt auf der Seite der Zerstörung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du findest uns unter
http://theSecret-Community.ch

Ingame stehen dir unserer Offiziere für Fragen zur Verfügung:
Chruseli (Schlufi, Chnoche)
Grklok (Ruthenlos, Talrond)
Woz (Goruz)
Leyjara (Makasalaslaak)
Totengraeber
Mirel

die Aufnahme in die Gilde erfolgt ingame​


----------



## Arminace (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mahlzeit!

Wir, die Gilde „Hauen, Hacken, Hausen“ suchen noch Verstärkung um den aktuellen PVP als auch PVE Teil auf dem deutschen Server AVERLAND zu meistern.
Wir sind eine Gilde die sich sehr dem Spielspaß verschrieben hat und auch den einen oder anderen Hang zur Selbstironie hat.
Der harte Kern und die Leader haben schon jahrelange MMORPG Erfahrung in diversen Spielen gesammelt was sich auch in der Stablilität der Gilde wiederspiegelt. 

Der Name der Gilde entstand (wieder einmal) während einer witzigen TS2 Zusammenkunft und spiegelt schlicht und einfach unser Motto wieder:
Keepguards hauen, Verteidigungsanlagen umhacken und dann in der Burg hausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurzeit besteht die Gilde aus einigen überwiegend älteren MMORPG-Veteranen und auch fähigen Neueinsteigern.
Mittlerweile können wir auch schon einige kleinere PVE Erfolge (Instanzen Clear & mehrere Raidbosse down) verbuchen.

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Gildenseite:

http://www.hahaha-guild.de 

Stand: 04.02.2009
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: ca 300 Chars / was in etwa 110 aktiven & 20-30 weniger aktiven Accounts entspricht...  der Rest sind Twinks
Gildenaltersdurschnitt dürfte zurzeit ca. 26-28 Jahre sein.

Gildenrank: 26
Ziele:
-PVE Teil leerräumen
-Eine Burg 24/7 zu halten
-Ordler verprügeln


Wir sind weniger an den "Power Zockern" die ständig alleine unterwegs sind interessiert als an "wenig spielern" die dafür etwas mit anderen Spielern in der Gilde unternehmen.
Zum 24/7 Solospielen braucht man schlicht und einfach keine Gilde und dann ist man bei uns leider auch an der falschen Adresse.
Natürlich gibt es auch ehrgeizige Spieler die Teamorientiert  sind, diese sind natürlich herzlichst willkommen.

Deswegen unser Leitsatz:
Man muss nicht unbedingt zu jederzeit und überall dabei sein aber man sollte sich nicht scheuen etwas zusammen mit anderen Gildies zu unternehmen.
Deswegen ist diese Gilde auch für berufs- & familienorientierte Spieler interessant. 

Unsere Voraussetzungen.:
TS2 samt Mikro muss vorhanden sein.
Das 18. Lebensjahr sollte erfüllt sein (Ausnahmen kann es geben...einfach mal mit den Leuten im TS2 reden).
Meldet euch im Forum an und Postet dort eure Bewerbung (Ein Hilfsformular mit dem wichtigsten steht bereit) oder kommt auf unseren TS2 Server (80.190.253.189:5140) und sprecht mit der Gildenleitung.
Unser TS2-Server steht übrigens allen W.A.R. Spielern zur Verfügung die einen benötigen. 
Zumindest solange die anderen Leute auf dem Server nicht belästigt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame könnt ihr euch an folgende Spieler wenden:
MINARCAE
QUINN
MULL


----------



## Thallian Folmin (21. September 2008)

Der Bund der Schatten


_Die Finsternis um uns herum ist wieder einmal erdrückender, als das Ziel unserer Reise. In ihren Gesichtern sieht man, dass sie genau wissen, das es ihre letzte Reise sein wird. Aber wie hätten wir es ablehnen sollen?
Eine Woche ist es noch, dann haben wir die Grenze erreicht. Dann heißt es, vorsichtig sein. So lange reisen wir noch gar nicht zusammen, doch um jeden einzelnen unseres kleinen Bundes wäre es bedauerlich. [Charakter erwähnen] Der Bund der Schatten. Ach wären wir doch in ihnen verborgen geblieben. Den erlangten Ruhm werden wir nun teuer bezahlen.
Doch wir sollten weiter ...
&#8222;Los Freunde, der Feind wartet schon! Lasst uns den Boden mit Blut tränken!&#8220;_

   - Xerion, Zauberer der Schatten


_Einst fragte mich ein junger Zauberer, was es bedarf, um ein Mitglied der Schatten zu werden. "Nun zum einen möge dein Herz dem blutigen Zorn Khains huldigen und deine Augen mögen seine Entschlossenheit wiederspiegeln. Aber auch der Verstand muss klar und fähig sein, jeden vergifteten Dolch, der hinter einem lauert, schon am Vortag erkannt zu haben." Seine Antwort damals beeindruckte mich sehr. "Und, Meister, was ist, wenn ich den Dolch führte, den ein Schatten nicht vorher erkennen konnte?"_

   - Xerion, Zauberer der Schatten


Server: Huss
Mitgliederzahl: 8
Forum und Bewerbungen: http://ecl-sim.eu/npo/phpBB3/index.php
Ausrichtung: Rollenspiel aber aus Spaß und nicht extrem verbissen


----------



## Vesariilya (22. September 2008)

*Die Brudergilde*

Fraktion: *Ordnung*

*Bevozugtes Memberalter:*
Egal, solange gepflegtes Rollenspiel betrieben wird, ebenso wie eine gepflegte Kommunikation

*Zusätzlich Informationen:*
Wir sind derzeit 27 Spieler der Ordnung die die Gilde Brudergilde erweitern möchten. Diese Gilde besteht nach dem Vorbild der "reellen" Brudergilde (Deutschlands größtem GW FanClub). Die Ziele sind:

*Wir erwarten und bieten:*

- RP auf einem hohen Niveau
- Gemeinschaftliche Schlachten
- Erkundung und Wissenserweiterung über das Warhammer Universum
- Belagerungen
- Vernichtung der Zerstörung, Eroberung der T-Gebiete (grausig wegen der Zerstörungsüberzahl *seufz*) Jedoch sind wir bemüht! und unsere Bemühungen haben heute sogar reiche Früchte getragen, ganze 4 Stunden kein einziger Toter sowie die Standarte gehisst auf Mandreds Burg in den Landen der Trolle
- Krieg....Krieg.... achja: Krieg
- Allianzen mit anderen Gilden
- eine Gemeinschaft aufbauen die nicht notwendigerweise groß sein muss, jedoch wo sich jeder wohlfühlt und man gemeinsam etwas erlebt
- Wir sind auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern! (Zwerge, Menschen und Hochelfen willkommen)
- Gildentreffen mit "besonderen" Aktionen (Lagerfeuergeschichten, Kampfesübungen, Regimentsansprachen usw)
- Wir bieten euch eine Bibliothek, zwei Schlachtenbanner und alsbald sogar Zugang zur Taverne "Sigmars Hammer" in Altdorf!

Hochachtungsvoll Vesariilya Sathay und die Offiziere der Brudergilde


----------



## Vesariilya (22. September 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> *Die Brudergilde*
> 
> Fraktion: *Ordnung*
> 
> ...


----------



## Liutsal (22. September 2008)

Name: Memente Mori
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen:Alle auf Zerstörungsseite
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:14
Ziele: PvP/PVE
Server: Hergig

Wir nehmen nur ab 18 auf (Durchschnitt ist derzeit 26)


----------



## zipdasnip (23. September 2008)

Server : Bolgasgrad

Fraktion: Ordnung

Mitglieder: ~ 10

Name: keep Keeps clear


Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft aus berufstätigen und Studenten (alle 20+ Jahre alt) und suchen noch Gleichgesinnte,
die mit uns zusammen die Entwicklung der Ordnung vorantreiben wollen!

bei interesse eine PM schreiben oder ingame anflüstern. (Spielernamen von Offizieren: Shiro, Lilli, Logain)

bis denn
Ronald


----------



## Abixis (23. September 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin Runenpriester Vatilan und ich suche eine Gilde auf dem Server DE Bolgasgrad.

Name: Vatilan
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Runnenpriester
Level: 8 Stand 23. September 08:37  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziele: Da ich allle Aspekte ausnutzen will sollte die Gilde auf PVE bzw RVR ausgelegt sein.

Erreichen kannman mich über eine PN oder Icq: 211921293

Mfg


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Gilde sucht Member

Name: Fatality        (Mortal Kombat)
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Server: Middenland
Welche Rassen: alle
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: lustiger/guter Haufen, bestehend aus mehreren Freundes-Gruppen, 21+ streben 40 ca an
Ziele: RvR und möglichst viel in WAR erreichen

Wir suchen noch Member die:

-) teamfähig sind
-) sich (ist ! kein MUSS !) gut mit Warhammer (Tabletop, Lore, Fluff, andere Spiele, 40k, Bücher, RPG etc.) auskennen
-) wissen, dass sie war erhalten bleiben (natürlich wird man mal hänger haben) und relativ aktiv spielen
-) bitte mains, keine twinks (werden aber auch genommen)
-) fähig sind, auch einmal etwas in die Hand nehmen und nicht nur sich stur durchs game questen/leveln/zocken

-) wir bevorzugen keine Level oder Klassen zurzeit, aber ein 10-20 char ist zu empfehlen, da der Rest ungefähr da rein fällt (mit fortschreitendem Datum natürlich weniger ^^)
-) TS HP und Forum sind in arbeit, da wir zurzeit Hardwareprobleme haben (verschmorung und kein Kies am Konto) kann es noch etwas dauern
-) wir bevorzugen keinerlei Geschlecht (naja Frauenstimmen sind natürlich angenehmer im TS XD) oder altersgruppe, sind aber großteils 16+ (haben auch 30er) und die Spiele-Altersbegrenzung sollte eingehalten werden
-) MMO Erfahrung ist von Vorteil, nehmen aber auch gerne ungeschliffene Diamanten (also komplette Neulinge)
-) aktuelle Hardware um War spielbar zu halten ist nur so weit gewünscht wie ihr es aushaltet (wer ruckelt und nicht übertrieben mault wird genauso genommen! nur dauerndes Geflame, Fluchen im TS will keiner hören)

-) momentan haben wir chilligen Fun beim Questen, Leveln und Abenteurern, PQs, haben auch Sacellum besucht (siehe entsprechenden Buffed-Thread/Post) und ne Menge Spaß, wollen aber natürlich WAR voll auskosten und Streben nichts anderes als die Weltherrschaft (Server-) an XD XD XD

Mottos:
(Beginn eines Events) Let Mortal Kombat begin! (Blut für den Blutgott, etc.)
(Währenddessen) Test your Might! ... Diverse Rezitate aus Fluff (Für die dunklen Götter, z, Liedern verschiedenster Gruppen, Filme (Zerstören, Rammstein, "Dies ist meine Waffe... es gibt viele davon, aber dies ist meine..." FullMetalJacket), usw.
(ca. am Ende eines Events) Now ... Finish Him! - Fatality ... Wins (Flawless Victory falls gewonnen^^)


Kontakt Aufnahme wie:
hier bei Buffed durch PN/Email
Ingame bei unsren Gildies und Gildenleiter Arthemis (Ingame-Post oder Flüstern)
auf unsrer HP sobald wieder verfügbar


----------



## keen. (24. September 2008)

Sigmar zum Gruße!

Name: *Carpitiera*
Server: Egrimm (RP-RVR)
Fraktion: Ordnung
Welche Rassen: Dwarf / Empire/ High Elf
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: ~30
Ziele: 
- Spaß am Spiel haben ! Gibt nix wichtigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir gerne hier oder ingame eine PM schreiben oder euch an Monoquai oder Liath (ingame) wenden.


----------



## allegoric (25. September 2008)

*Gildenname*: *exSolvo*
*Server:* Averland - Zerstörung
*Mitglieder*: *100+* (Stand 25.09.08 ) 
*Gildenrang*: *10* 
*Aufnahmestatus*: *aktiv*
*inGame Ansprechpartner*: *Slavi*, Pookapooka, KilledKenny, anti (ich)
*Hompepage*: www.exSolvo.de

*Über uns:*
Die in „World of Warcraft“ erfolgreiche Gilde exSolvo erweitert ihr Gameroster auf Warhammer online und sucht desshalb noch kräftig nach Membern, die Lust am Spiel und einer tollen Community haben und dieses erweitern und aufbauen wollen.

*Was wir Euch bieten?*

-	eine seit vielen Jahren bestehende und erfahrene Gilde aus World of Warcraft
-	zudem bieten wir eine erfahrene und professionelle Gilden- und Raid-Leitung
-	Teamspeak² und Ventrilo Server
-	eine lang bestehende Homepage
-	ein gepflegtes Forum
-	nette und hilfsbereite Member =)
-	professionelle Raids in jeder Art
-	ohne Termindruck zu spielen

*Das Wichtigste ist aber:*
Wir wollen ein zu Hause für jeder Mann bilden. Einerseits ist es uns wichtig, dass das RvR läuft, gute Stammgruppen gebildet werden und allgemein der Spieleinhalt ausgeschöpft wird. Jedoch ist es noch viel wichtiger, interessante Member zu haben, die auch nicht immer da sein müssen. Es macht doch viel mehr Spaß ein Spiel zu spielen, wenn man nicht den Druck hat, immer da sein zu müssen und man dadurch auch keine Nachteile erfährt.
Wir sprechen Leute an, die eine große Community suchen, die Ziele in Warhammer erreichen wollen und/ oder einfach nur nette Mitspieler suchen.

*Zusammengefasst:*
Ihr habt Interesse, zum Release in eine erfahrene Gilde beizutreten, diese Aufzubauen um Teil von etwas Großem zu werden? Ihr seid über 18 Jahre oder besitzt zumindest eine gewisse geistliche Reife? Ihr wollt Spaß haben mit euren Mitspielern und kein Stress bekommen, nur weil ihr euer RL ausleben wollt?


----------



## fasseo (26. September 2008)

*Gilden Name:* Tod und Ehre

*Fraktion:* Ordnung 

*Server:* Egrimm RvR / RP server

*Klassen:* alle Ordnungs klassen

*Art:* RvR , RP

*Geplante Größe:* zwischen 25 und 35 Mitglieder 

*Über uns:* Wir haben uns zu dritt endschlossen eine Gilde aufzumachen, zusammen bringen wir über 10 Jahre MMO´s Erfahrung, als Spieler sowie in der Gildenleitung mit.
Davon 5 Jahre Raidlead in RvR und PvP.

*Was wir Euch bieten!*

- Erfahrende Gildenleitung ( DAOC, WOW, HDRO und AOC )
- Ehrfahrung in RvR und PvP
- Teamspeak²
- Forum
- sehr nette Mitglieder!
- Keine 7 Tage und 24 std on sein in der woche zwang

Eine Vorraussetzung gibt es bei uns, ihr solltet nicht jünger als 18 sein.

Wenn euch das alles zu sagt, dann seit ihr bei uns genau richtig,ich freue mich auf Eure Bewerbungen! 

*inGame Ansprechpartner:* Gothic, Alexandria, Haishin

http://todundehre.mule24.com/index.php

MfG
Oliver (Gothic)


----------



## pR13st (26. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: <Blutige Faust>
Server: Erengrad
Seite: Zerstörung
Ansprechpartner: Grumtschok, Yûlivee Totensang

TS vorhanden und HP http://www.blutige-faust.de
 !!! Mindestalter 18 Jahre !!! (sorry.)


----------



## Wooddruff (28. September 2008)

Hi Leute, ihr macht das ja echt schon ganz toll damit das ihr alle Mitglieder für eure Gilde sucht, aber könnt ihr nicht alle einfach noch den Server dazu schreiben auf denen ihr vertreten seit?
Also bis Seite 4 hat keine Gilde die sich vorgestellt hat das getan, und jeden Link der einzelnen Gilde anzuklicken ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Arbeit ^^ von daher Respekt an die Gilden die ab Seite 4 angefangen hat seinen Server zu nennen. Respekt xD


I


----------



## Xolkarr (28. September 2008)

*Gildenname:* Randirim
*Server:* Erengrad - Ordnung
*Aufnahmestatus:* aktiv
*inGame Ansprechpartner:* Aridus, Narwen, Xolkar
*Hompepage:* www.randirim.tk

*Über uns:*
Wir sind eine Gilde, die aus einem E-Sport Clan entschanden ist. 2005 sind wir dann, mit WoW, in die MMORPG-Szene eingetreten, später folgten noch HdRO und AoC. Und jetzt wollen wir etwas in WAR erreichen.
Das Hauptaugenmerk unserer noch recht kleinen Gilde liegt auf RvR wobei wir auch gern PvE spielen. Weitere Informationen könnt ihr in unserem Forum erhalten.

*Was wir Euch bieten?*
- erfahrenen Gilden Leitung, die seit 2005 zusammen arbeitet
- eigenes Forum
- TS2 Server


----------



## Hannes1887 (30. September 2008)

Realmname: Averland

Gildenname: *Limited Edition *

momentander Rang: fast 8

Fraktion: Zerstörung (FSK18)

Ingame Ansprechpartner: maedhras, Fettsack

Homepage: *www.averland.tk*​

Zur Zeit sind wir 20 Member ( alle zwischen 20 und 40 Jahren alt ) und suchen überwiegen "Stoffis", d.h. Zauberinnen, Magus & Zeloten.

Für die Zukunft haben wir uns vorgenommen mit einem festen Stamm von 40 Spielern Altdorf das fürchten zu lehren.

Wir sind gerade dabei einen TS Server zu installieren und auch Ventrilo wird verfügbar sein.

Habt Ihr Spaß am Spiel und seit gerne in Gesellschaft ? Dann bewerbt euch unter http://www.Averland.tk oder direkt hier 

Wir freuen uns auf euch  

lg
Fettsack



Waaagh!


----------



## maggor (30. September 2008)

Gildenname: eXodus
Server: Middenland Ordnung
Mitglieder: 81
Gildenrang: 14
Aufnahmestatus: aktiv
inGame Ansprechpartner:Maggor, Whoracle, skansy
Hompepage: www.exodus-war.de
TeamSpeak: geeky.de    bzw.  85.214.70.49:8767

Über uns:
Wir die Gilde eXodus sind eine eigens für War gegründete Gilde.
Unsere Gilde hat das Ziel eine erfolgreiche Raid / PvP Gilde zu werden.
Wir nehmen nicht nur Raid interessierte Spieler auf sondern auch solche die einfach nur spaß am Spiel suchen.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt uns beizutreten dann meldet euch einfach bei einem der Ansprechpartner.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen   Maggor


----------



## Earthnut1 (30. September 2008)

Name: Hellhounds
Fraktion: Zerstörung auf Middenland
Welche Rassen: Bunt gemischt
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: über 30
Ziele: WIr helfen wo wir können und wollen langfristig auf PvP/RvR und alles was spaß macht gehn... natürlich helfen wir auch bei PvE etc.
Haben auch schon Gildenrang 8 erreicht und schon bald 9 und wenn neue Leute zu uns stoßen wollen seit ihr Herzlich Willkommen....

Wenn IHR aus Niedersachsen und noch besser aus Oldenburg, Umgebung, BRemen bis WHV etc kommt, dann meldet euch ganz schnell bei uns, weil wir auch neben dem spiel auch treffen veranstalten können und auch wollen... Soziale Kontakte besser aufbauen etc... natürlich sind auch alle anderen eingeladen, haben auch eine SChweizer bei uns in der Gilde ^^

gruß Earthnut

ps. Ansprechpartner sind Gobla, Sholwa, Shorty, Metalhead und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (30. September 2008)

Hallo!

Name: Ordo Modestiae
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rassen: Menschen, Zwerge, Elfen
Aktuelle Mitglieder: 5
Realm: Huss
Forum: www.ordo-modestiae.de (ordomodestiae@me.com)

Ziele: Spass am Spiel und miteinander WAR erleben

Über uns:
Wir sind eine reine Casual-Gilde. Wir spielen WAR nicht um die Uber-Roxxors zu werden, sondern einfach wegen dem Spass. Wir wollen so viel wie möglich vom Inhalt von WAR entdecken und erleben.


----------



## Lord Finster (1. Oktober 2008)

Gildenname: Malleus Pugni
Server: Helmgart
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rassen/Klassen: - keine Einschränkungen -
Zielsetzung: ? Was soll die Frage? WAR spielen, natürlich! Komplett, mit allem, was dazu gehört!
Homepage: www.malleus-pugni.das-drachenland.de
Forum: www.malleus-pugni.das-drachenland.de/herold
Teamspeak: Ja

Wir sind die Warhammer Gilde "Malleus Pugni", aufrechte Bürger des Imperiums, treue Freunde der Hochelfen und streitbare Gefährten der Zwerge.

Was wollen wir?
Natürlich Spaß am Spiel
RvR mit Erfolg (Szenarien, Stellungskämpfe und Geplänkel)
die Gilde wachsen lassen (in Anzahl und Stufe)
unsere Chars entwickeln
das PvE unsicherst machen
den Erfolg und Triumph mit den Gildenkameraden teilen
gemeinsam groß werden

Was erwarten wir?
Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft
Spaß am Miteinander
Spaß an Herausforderungen
daß die Regeln des Spiels und der Verhaltenskodex eingehalten wird

Was bieten wir?
die Gemeinschaft in einer freundlichen Gilde
Hilfe für alle Mitglieder in Rat & Tat
Gemeinsame Aktionen im RvR und PvE
ein Forum (ihr sitzt grad drin...)
ein Teamspeak-Server

Wir nehmen Casual wie auch Hard Core Spieler auf, es gibt keine Levelbegrenzungen (Low-Level sind ebenso willkommen, wie 40er), erfahrene Spieler und Newbies. Die Hilfe für Letztere, sich ins Spiel zu finden, liegt mir besonders am Herzen. Ich erwarte eine gewisse Bereitschaft der Mitglieder, neuen und noch unwissenden Spielern unter die Arme zu greifen und ggf auch mal das Leveln Leveln sein lassen, um Unterstützung zu leisten.

Helmgart ist kein RP-Server und wir sind keine RP-Gilde, daher sind diesbezügliche Regeln recht lax. Wer aber dennoch Wert auf RP legt, ist bei mir, als langjähriger Spielleiter, genau richtig.

Wie heißt es doch so gerne, häufig und ausgelutscht? Alles kann, nichts muß ... außer WAR!

Kontakt:
via Buffed-Forum (PN an mich)
via eMail: gildenmeister@das-drachenland.de
via Gildenforum: www.malleus-pugni.das-drachenland.de/herold
in Game PN/Whisper an Rhy oder Aesculapi


----------



## Ermel (1. Oktober 2008)

*Name:* Equilibrium
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Server:* Nuln

*Welche Rassen:* alle willkommen
*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:* 6 (1.10.08)
*Ziele:* wir wollen beides gleichermaßen machen PVP & PVE

*Forum:* http://www.war-equi.tk/
*TeamSpeak:* vorhanden
*Ingame Ansprechspartner:* Ermel / Rewur

Bewerbungen über Forum


*Gildenbeschreibung:* 

Wir sind eine immoment noch kleine Gilde aber das liegt daran das wir nicht jeden aufnehmen. Da wir einige kleine regeln haben die wir von anfangan durchsetzen damit wir nicht nochmal solch ein Desaster wie in wow erleben.

Wir sind eine gemütliche Gilde die dieses Game spielen weil es Spaß  machen soll und nicht auf biegen und brechen erster werden wollen im Kontent.
Was nicht heißen soll das wir den Kontent nicht komplett sehen wollen.
Wir sind alle arbeitendes Folk daher ab und an auch mal zu unterschiedlichen zeiten online heist es gibt bei uns keinerlei zeiten die eingehalten werden müssen jeder spielt wann er es sich erlauben kann.

Wir sind alle über 18 was unter normalen Umständen auch so bleiben wird da dadurch das Problem der Item-Geilheit und einfaches verlassen der Gruppe weil Mami ruft geringer gehalten is.
Wobei Ausnahmen immer die Regel bestätigt wie ihr wisst.

Also alle die dieser Text nicht abgeschreckt hat bewerbt euch einfach wenn ihr Interesse an einer lustigen Gilde habt die Spaß am spielen hat und ohne Stress was erreichen will.
Wo es keinen Gildemeister gibt sondern einen Rat und alle Member das recht haben ihre Meinung zusagen.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.

mit freutlichen grüssen

euer G-Rat von Equi


----------



## Uthe (3. Oktober 2008)

Name: Wolfsrudel
Server: Egrimm RvR / RP
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Mitglieder:5
Alianzen: momentan nicht
Bewerbungsstatus: offen
Völker: alle
Zur Gilde: Wir das Wolfsrudel sind ein Freundeskreis der seine Wurzeln in Daoc hat ,sich dann bei WOW festigte und nun in WAR neue Abenteuer sucht.Wir sind keine RP-Gilde und legen einen freundlichen Umgangston an den Tag.
Überwiegend Spieler mittleren alters wobei durch Berufstätigkeit die ONLINE Zeiten sich bei ca.17.00-ca.22.30 einpendeln.
Wer seine Ruhe sucht ist bei uns richtig.Gruppen Aktivitäten je nach Lust und Laune im PVE und PVP. 
Bewerbungen an : xwolfsrudelx@hotmail.com oder einfach ingame ansprechen.


----------



## Der Schnitter (7. Oktober 2008)

da wir uns derzeit in einer umstrukturierungsphase befinden und sich einige definitionen noch ändern können, präsentieren wir uns direkt auf unserer hp.


----------



## Jeralas (8. Oktober 2008)

Name: *Requiem*
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: 20+
Ziele: PvP/PVE
Beschreibung: Erfolgsorientiere Casual-Erwachsenengilde, mit Hauptaugenmerk auf positivem Gildenklima.

Aussagekräftige Bewerbung und weitere Informationen unter www.requiem-gilde.net

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung unserer Gilde findest Du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67110


----------



## Jalrik (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüsse

Name: *Dies Irae*

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Server: Huss, RP

Mitglieder: 7 (stand 10.10)

Ziele: Alles was Warhammer bietet

Beschreibung: Dies Irae ist eine bestehende WoW Gilde, die sich jetzt auch Warhammer mit ins Boot genommen haben. Wir sind eine sehr lustige und aktive Gilde, die vor allem auf Spass und Gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen wert legen. Wir bietet eine Familierä Gilde die sehr aktiv im TS ist und gerne Zeit mit einander verbringt.

Wir suchen: an Klassen suchen wir eigentlich alles, wir wünschen uns aktive Spieler die Spass an Warhammer haben und gerne etwas Ingame unternehmen. Da wir auf einem Rp Server sind, wollen wir keine Spieler haben die Ihren Char Masterslayer oder ähnliche Namen verpassen. 

Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach Ingame bei Jalrik oder Mannabas


----------



## Goodish (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich grüße euch! Wir die WARwiezzels suchen neue Mitglieder!
Uns gibt es schon - mehr oder weniger - seit vier jahren, in form einer World of Warcraft Gilde(unter einem anderen Namen). Da wir uns inzwischen alle sehr gut kennen ist das Gildenklima sehr gut, und wir freuen uns immer über neu Gesichter.
Wir sind eher PVP Orientiert, aber PVE Instanzen keinesfalls abgeneigt.

Wir bieten:

- Gildenwebsite (www.warwiezzels.de)
- Forum (forum.warwiezzels.de)
- Teamspeakserver
- Spaß!!!
- lockerer Umgang
- Hilfsbereitschaft
...

Was wir nicht wollen:

- Spaßbremsen
- Langweiler
- Leuten denen Warhammer kein spaß macht
- Spieler die nicht hilfsbereit sind


alle anderen sind herzlich eingeladen, sich kurz in unserem Forum oder direkt Ingame bei Goodish , Garokk oder Keila vorzustellen!

mfg

Goodish


----------



## LuckyBlade (13. Oktober 2008)

*Gilden Name:*Totschlag GmbH

*Fraktion:* Zerstörung

*Server:* Bolgasgrad

*Art:* RvR, PvE

*Über uns:*
Die Totschlag GmbH entstand vor gut 4 Wochen mit dem Ziel aktiv am RvR des Servers teilzunehmen.
Die 5 Gründer (Zathi,Setou,Geo,Tobe,Blackdevil) kennen sich bereits seit langer Zeit privat und haben vorher
lange Zeit andere MMORPGs (WoW,AoC) gespielt und dort viel Erfahrung im Bereich Gildenmanagement und PvP
gesammelt.

Diese Erfahrungen wollen wir, die Totschlag GmbH, nun mit in die Warhammer Welt nehmen und umsetzen, mit dem Ziel eine große
und bekannte Gilde zu werden, die Ihren Schwerpunkt auf das RvR legt.

*Was wir Euch bieten!*

- Erfahrende Gildenleitung.
- Ehrfahrung im RvR.
- Aktives Teilhaben am Server RvR.
- Kommunikationsfreudige Mitglieder.
- Nette und hilfsbereite Mitglieder!
- Entspanntes Zocken, keine Pflichten.
- Gildenstandart.
- Möglichkeiten aktiv an der Gestaltung der Gilde beizutragen. (Da die Gilde noch jung ist)

*Was wir nicht wollen!*

-Minderjährige
-Kommunikationsunfreudige Spieler
-Stress

Falls ihr jetzt denkt "Hey das ist ja genau das, was ich suche", könnt ihr euch jederzeit bei mir melden.
Entweder einfach Ingame anschreiben (Ansprechpartner weiter unten) oder per ICQ (172739828) anschreiben.



*inGame Ansprechpartner:* Zathi,Setou,Geo,Delois,Nograr

*Wir freuen uns auf euch!*


----------



## Refaser (14. Oktober 2008)

Gildendaten

Name: Dark Legends

Server: Erengrad

Leader: Archalon Offiziere: Bigwhoop

Mitglieder: 43

HP / Forum : http://www.gilde-darklegends.de/

Bevorzugte Klassen: Alle!

Levelgap: keinen

Kommunikation: Eigenen TS Server (auch für nichtgilden Freunde, etc)

Gildenlevel: derzeit lvl 11 mitte

Allianz : mit der Gilde "The Tribe" nennen uns "Dark Tribe"

Altersgrenze: eigentlich keine, unsere Mitglieder sind zwischen 21 und 40 (yoyo alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Wir sind eine nette Gilde von Casual bis Hardcore Gamern! Wir haben viel spaß am Spiel und nehmen alles n bischen lockerer! Wenn ihr Lust habt auf eine nette Gemeinschaft und keine Lust auf anwesenheitspflicht bei bestimmten Events habt (sei es aus RL Gründen oder was auch immer) sind wir wahrscheinlich genau die Gruppe Menschen die Ihr gesucht habt!!!

Schaut mal in unserem Forum vorbei :http://www.gilde-darklegends.de/

oder schreibt Ingame unserem Gildenleader Archalon oder mich (Prometheus / Bubabuubs) an!!!


----------



## Lydwien (16. Oktober 2008)

*Gildenname:* *Nightfall*
*Fraktion:* *Zerstörung*
*Server:* *Hergig*
*Mitglieder:* ca. 35 (Stand 20.01.2009)
*Gildenlevel:* *25* (Stand: 20.01..2009) 
*Hompepage:* *www.war-nightfall.de*


*Über uns:*

Die Gilde wurde am 28.09.2008 von vier Leuten gegründet, die bereits auf eine langjährige Online-Game-Erfahrung inkl. Gilden- und Raidleitung zurück blicken können.

Wir möchten keine Massengilde werden aber schon eine ausreichende Anzahl an aktiven Spielern haben, um gemeinschaftlich alles zu meistern, was uns das Spiel zu bieten hat.

Man trifft uns sehr viel im RVR an und wir gehen regelmäßig gildenintern in Instanzen.

*Wir bieten dir:*

- ein nettes Klima mit motivierten Leuten
- Gemeinschaftsaktionen / Events (RVR, PVE, Instanzen etc.)
- einen TS-Server 
- ein Forum

*Boni durch erreichten Gildenlevel:* 

- Gildenumhang mit Logo 
- Teleportations-Scroll, die beim Gildenhändler erworben werden kann 
- Gildentruhen 
- Standarten 


*Wir suchen:*

Unsere Mitgliedersuche richtet sich an aktive Spieler, die regelmäßig, bevorzugt abends, ingame anzutreffen sind und gerne an regelmäßig stattfindenen Gildenevents (RVR, PVE, Instanzen etc.) teilnehmen. Keine Angst, wir haben auch ein Reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 


*Interesse?*

Dann schaue doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei:

*www.war-nightfall.de*

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, kannst du dich gerne auch ingame an Ashaalian, Nagafen oder Lydwien wenden.


----------



## Ninapuna (19. Oktober 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal die *World Eater* hier melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Server: Hergig
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rassen: alles was in den Krieg ziehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mitglieder: ca. 80 aktive und dutzende Twinkleichen die ausgemustert werden
Ziele: Weltherrschaft
Adresse: World Eater Forum (inklusive Forum, Gallery und Download Bereich) 
Bemerkung: TS ist ebenfalls vorhanden


----------



## Flintgrimm (20. Oktober 2008)

Server : Kemmler

Fraktion : Ordnung

Rassen : Zwerge 

Mitglieder : 17 ( stand 20.10.2008 )

Ziel : Das Zwergenreich in unserer Hand bringen und die Grünhäute in den Staub der Niederlage treten ... danach den Rest der Welt retten.

Homepage : zur gegebenen Zeit wird die Adresse nachgereicht

Bemerkung : TS vorhanden falls erwünscht





Du !

Ja Du !

Komm näher ... noch näher.

Hm. Du bist kleiner als die Blasshäute und auch kleiner als das Menschengeblüt. Das Glühen in Deinen Augen kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Jawoll Dein Humor ist derbe und in Deinen Adern fliesst anscheinend eine Mischung aus Feuer, Eisen und Bier ...

Ah, Grünhäute zählen zu Deinen Lieblingsjagdtrophäen und überhaupt sind es unsere Äxte, Hämmer, Flinten und Granaten die das Reich vor dem Untergang bewahren ?

Und ja sicher ... Burgen können nur wir bauen ... alles andere ist ... wohlwollend der Versuch eines Kindes ... Stein zu formen ...

Du suchst eine Familie ? Einen Clan? Eine Sippe?

Ja Zwerg ... bei uns bist Du richtig!

Hier gibt es keine Elfen die ihre Weisheiten um jeden Preis an Dich bringen wollen und keine Menschen die das was sie brauen ... Bier nennen. Hier gibt es Zwerge und nur Zwerge !

Komm zu uns. Deine Brüder und Schwestern erwarten Dich. Grünhäute liegen Dir zu Füssen ... hrhrhr ... und solltest Du einmal einen Kampf verlieren werden wir Deinen Namen rächen!

Komm in den CLAN DER GRIMMBARTS ... wo Zwerg sein der Zweck des Lebens ist ... also gleich nach Bier und toten Feinden ... komm !



Flintgrimm Orksprenger


PS: ... und nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit ... wendet euch an


Rungrimm Grimmbart

oder

Flintgrimm Orksprenger

... oder jeden der unseren Namen in seinen Herzen trägt so wie die Flamme in den Hochöfen unserer Heimat ! 





( Gepflegtes RP bitte mitbringen ... kein Hardcore aber doch so das man euch als Zwerg erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Stichwort : Kampf, Bier und tote Grünhäute )

Über uns ist zu sagen das es locker und lustig zugeht. Alles kann, nichts muss ! Der Kern bringt jahrelange Erfahrung im Rollenspielbereich mit und ist auch in der Lage seinen jeweiligen Char. , rein technisch gesehen ,zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Willkommen sind alle jene die sich gerne auf Spiel und Spass einlassen möchten ohne gleich einen E-Sport-Event daraus machen zu wollen. Desweiteren sollte ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander selbstverständlich sein ... und eine gute Portion Hilfsbereitschaft kann auch nicht schaden ...

*Prost !


----------



## Rummskull (20. Oktober 2008)

Server: Averland
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rassen: Alles was zu Kriegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr sehen könnt, halten wir Ausschau nach weiteren Kameraden für die Gilde. Out of Order als Gilde existiert zwar erst seit ein paar Wochen vor Release, jedoch der aus ihr bestehende „Kern“, Leute die sich schon seit mehreren Jahren aus WoW (oder noch länger) kennen, schon viel länger. Wir haben schließlich entschlossen, auf Averland anzufangen, und haben jetzt vieles vor uns, was erledigt werden will. An Organisation und Gehör für Vorschläge mangelt es nicht.

Wir nehmen Bewerbungen von Leuten entgegen, die ein großes Interesse für PvP hegen, und auch viel Erfahrung im PvP sammeln konnten, da wir organisierte Szenarios und Keep-Raids betreiben wollen. Ihr solltet auch nicht zu selten on sein, da wir anstreben, eine Gilde mit einem aktiven Innenleben zu werden. Wenn ihr regelmäßige PvE-Raids erwartet, seid ihr hier falsch.

Wir bieten alles, was man von einer Gilde erwartet; Homepage (jedoch noch im Aufbau), Forum und Teamspeak. Wir erwarten: gute RvR‘ler. Was sich vielleicht zu hart anhört, täuscht. Wir pflegen eine entspannte Gildenatmosphäre, also keine Streits oder derartiges im Chat, sondern einen netten, humorvollen Umgangston.
Weitere Infos, wie Regeln, könnt ihr dem Forum entnehmen.

Das ganze im Überlick:

Wir suchen
-teamfähige RvR'ler mit Erfahrung
-atkive und nette Leute
-KEINE PvE'ler

Wir bieten
-Forum, HP (bald), Teamspeak
-Spaß beim Spielen
-Organisation in Form von einem Leader, Mitsprache aller Member

Bewerbungen bitte direkt ins Forum:
Out of Order


----------



## HunterMicha (21. Oktober 2008)

Gildenname: SPEX

Server: Hergig

Fraktion: Ordnung (natürlich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rassen: alle Ordnungsrassen
Mitgliederzahl: >100 (und das ist auch gut so)

Most Wanted!!! : HEILER jeder Art und jeden Levels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Forum, Teamspeak und Allianzen vorhanden

Ziele: natürlich der Zerstörung den Ar... versohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voraussetzungen:
1. Anmeldung im Forum www.spex-war.de
2. TS-Tauglichkeit (da sonst Raids nicht richtig funzen)
3. Teamfähigkeit

Bewerbungen im Spex-Forum oder bei den Members ingame.

Wie freuen uns auf Euch !!!


----------



## Dagash (21. Oktober 2008)

Name: Ruhm und Rum
Fraktion: Ordnung
Realm: Bolgasgrad
Welche Rassen: Dwarf / Empire/ High Elf
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 4 *Hüstel*

Ziele: 
- Den einen oder anderen Punkt für unseren Realm herausholen ( Höchste Priorität stellt das RvR dar )
- Den PvE-Content kennenlernen.
- Das Handels und Craftingsystem zu unseren Gunsten zu verwenden.
- Die eine Community bilden, ausbauen und pflegen.
- Beständigkeit und Kontinuität zeigen.
- gemeinsam leveln und vorankommen.

Wir wollen in erster Linie gemeinsam spass haben und zusammen W.A.R. entdecken.
Also solltet Ihr über 18 sein seit ihr uns herzlich willkommen, und zwar lvl unabhängig.

Forum: http://decent.de.buffed.de/war/forum/

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir gerne hier oder in unserem eigenen Forum eine PM schreiben.
Ansonsten meldet euch einfach ingame (auch per Post) bei mir oder bei Mohan.

Gruß,

Wetslút


----------



## Astivee1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The Unholy Inquisition vom Server Helmgart ,Zerstörung stellt sich vor .


Die Geschichte der Tui reicht viele Jahre zurück.Im Jahre 1997 begann sich alles zu formen. 
Viele Gleichgesinnte und viele Freunde zogen hinaus um grosse Abenteuer zu erleben..
So bahnte sich die TUI Ihren Weg durch viele MMORPGs, um gemeinsam große Taten zu vollbringen.
Nun sind wir hier auf Helmgart angelangt um mit Euch große Schlachten zu erleben.
Wir sind eine Familien-Gilde, die aber trotz allem große Taten und Ziele im Auge hat. In unseren Reihen befinden
sich sowohl Famielenväter mit weniger Zeit, als auch "Powergamer" die viel unternehmen.
Was uns auf jeden Fall auszeichnet ist unsere Behaarlichkeit. 
Was wir erreichen wollen, wird mit Konsequenz umgesetzt.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt mit uns zahllose Schlachten zu schlagen dann seit ihr bei uns gut aufgehoben. 


- wir suchen derzeit alle klassen

Wir erwarten:

- Beteiligung an der Gemeinschaft
- Bereitschaft ins TS zu kommen


Alles weitere findet Ihr unter:

http://www.the-unholy-inquisition.co...ad.php?t=13393

Oder wendet Euch im Spiel an Astivee, Ross , Ebula oder Eliaas 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pestichen (22. Oktober 2008)

Name: Gloria Victis
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rassen: Alle Rasser der Allianz der Ordnung
Art: RvR/PvP/PvE (PvE aber eher im Hintergrund)
Bedingungen: vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres (*ohne Ausnahme*)
Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: ~30

Link zum Forum

Link zur Rekrutierung

Link zum Wardata Gildenprofil

Falls Fragen aufkommen, können die natürlich hier oder in userem Forum gestellt werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azonic246 (22. Oktober 2008)

[Averland]
Name: Die Inquisition
Fraktion: Ordnung
Allianz: Auf Platz 1 der Warteliste für Cause-We-Can
Fokus liegt auf RvR/PvP
Mitglieder: 47 (- 10-15 Twinks)

Forum vorhanden

Wir befinden uns derzeit noch im Aufbau und suchen neue Members
bei Interesse einfach ingame Drachenauge, Snakeey, mich(Celain) oder Korran anschreiben


----------



## Möllchen (30. Oktober 2008)

*Gildenname:* Orden des Greifen
*Gildenart:* RP
*Realm:* Huss
*Fraktion:* Ordnung
*Rassen:* Menschen, Elfen, Zwerge
_Die Gilde befindet sich noch im Aufbau..._


*Wichtig: *
Wir haben uns nicht umsonst einen Rollenspiel-Server ausgesucht und legen Wert auf ein rollenspielgerechtes Auftreten der Gilde bzw. der einzelnen Gildenmitgliedern.

*Lest hier mehr über uns:*
Hier erfahrt ihr alles über die Form einer Bewerbung und die Regularien der Gilde.
http://www.world-of-roleplaying.de/index.p...oard,345.0.html


----------



## Möllchen (30. Oktober 2008)

*Gildenname:* Ascheschwingen
*Gildenart:* RP
*Realm:* Kemmler
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rassen:* alle "Rassen" erwünscht
_Die Gilde befindet sich noch im Aufbau..._


*Wichtig: *
Wir haben uns nicht umsonst einen Rollenspiel-Server ausgesucht und legen Wert auf ein rollenspielgerechtes Auftreten der Gilde bzw. der einzelnen Gildenmitgliedern.

*Lest hier mehr über uns:*
Hier erfahrt ihr alles über die Form einer Bewerbung und die Regularien der Gilde.
http://www.world-of-roleplaying.de/index.p...oard,344.0.html


----------



## Extro (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich bin Wazbaz und such noch ne' Gilde auf dem Server *Carroburg Zerstörung*.  Bin im moment Rang 7Squigtreiba. Was ich suche? Ich such eine Gilde die nett hilfsbereit und vorallem viel RvR vor hat. Dass wir zusammen die Szenarien bestreiten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin noch minderjährig und ja TS benutz ich auch gern. Bin auch aktiv.
Also wenn wer interesse hat schick mir ne' PM oder schreib mich Ingame an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir sehen uns


----------



## Temerien (9. November 2008)

Die Gilde Fylgjen sucht noch Mitstreiter!!!!

      Server: Helmgart
      Name: Fylgjen
      Fraktion: Ordnung
      Ausrichtung RVR+PVM
      Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 13
      Geplante Größe: zwischen 30 und 50 Mitglieder je nach Gruppengröße und bedarf.
      Wir sind Mitglied der Chaotischen Ordnung Allianz  --->Chaotische Ordnung

      Wir bieten dir eine sehr nette Gemeinschaft von Spieler die WAR als Altagsausgleich spielen.
      Wir sind im Schnitt 30+ und sehen alles ziemlich locker.
      Unsere dewiese ist "Alles kann, nichts muss"
      Wenn du über 18 Jahre bist und Lust hast mit uns die Abende zu verbringen dann Melde dich IG oder im Forum an.
      Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## Lideric (12. November 2008)

HI WAR-ler


Server: Corraburg
Seite : Ordnung
Rasse : ALLE
Gildenrang :15
Mitglieder: 22
Geplannte Größe : open end
Homepage : www.Knochenkult.de

Hallo an alle,

der Knochenkult ist eine Zockergemeinschaft, die 2006 gegründet wurde.
Damals stand vor allem Hellgate London im Fokus, aber auch andere Spiele wie Age of Conan, Left4Dead und Sacred 2 wurden/werden von unseren Mitgliedern gespielt.
Seit dem Release von Warhammer Online machen wir uns nun auch auf Carroburg/Ordnung breit und unsere Spielerzahl steigt stetig an.
Momentan spielen etwa 20 Kultler aktiv WAR, Tendenz steigend. Die meisten bewegen sich im T3/T4, aber auch Anfänger sind gern gesehen und müssen nicht allein spielen. Unser aktueller Gildenrang ist 15.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was können wir dir bieten?
Wir sind eine sehr aktive Gemeinschaft mit über 70 angemeldeten Mitgliedern. Nicht alle spielen WAR, manche spielen zur Zeit gar nicht. Trotzdem bleiben sie dem Kult treu. Wir sehen uns als eine Community von Freunden, die nicht nur das Spielen verbindet.
Wir verfügen über eine umfangreiche Website, einen TS-Server und ein Knochenkult-Radio.
Der Umgangston ist freundlich und niemand muss bei uns ein Spielprofi sein - Jeder war mal Anfänger!
Natürlich sind auch wir nicht ohne Ehrgeiz, aber der Spaß am Spiel ist und bleibt das Wichtigste! Niemand ist zur Teilnahme an Events verpflichtet - jeder bringt sich so ein, wie er kann und möchte.

Und trotzdem solltest du ein paar Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
Unser derzeitiger Altersdurchschnitt beträgt 27 Jahre und wir möchten dich bitten, dich nur zu bewerben, wenn du über 18 Jahre alt bist.
Auch wenn bei uns keinerlei Pflicht zur Beteiligung besteht, sehen wir es natürlich gern, wenn du dich aktiv am Kultgeschehen beteiligst: im Forum, im TS und/oder ingame. Sei nicht nur ein Name in einer Mitgliederliste - zeig uns, wer du bist!
Wir freuen uns auf dich!




Neugierig?
Dann schau am besten gleich mal auf unserer Homepage
http://www.Knochenkult.de
vorbei oder kontaktiere uns ingame.
Dort kannst du dich an Shanny, Lideric oder Eisenweib wenden oder an jeden KKler, der dir begegnet :mrgreen:


----------



## sudri (27. November 2008)

Hi

Ich fang gerade neu an und such ne deutsche Gilde auf nem englischen Server (einfach mehr Spieler hab ich festgestellt)
z.b. red eye mountain, karak eight peaks

hier findet ihr die server population
http://www.waralytics.com/warservers/index.../direction:desc




Name: moggrimm
Wunsch-Fraktion: ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:zwerg 
Wunsch-Klasse:eisenbrecher
ZIele: fun und später regelmäßige raids


----------



## Troll_schurke (30. November 2008)

Gildeninformation:
Name: Devourer
Anzahl der Member: 13
Server: Huss
Gilden Rang: 10
Gildenallianz: Offen
Gründungsdatum: 26.10.2008
Webseite: www.devourer.info
Ansprechpartner: Nightscream , Skalafain , Squidabuhmm , Tristan und Aliszza
Über Instand Messeger:
Nightscream: MSN: legendsongoku@hotmail.com ,Skype master_megatron , ICQ: 134411792
Wenn ihr also Älter als 18 Jahre seid und spass am Rollenspiel, an der Warhammer Welt und gemeinsamen
Aktionen habt dann bewerbt euch über die  Devoruer Homepage unter Join Us oder registriert euch
im Forum (http://intern.devourer.info/smf/index.php#11 ) und schreibt uns eine PM mit einer Kurzen info über euch.

Wir Freuen uns auf euch.

Nightscream
Gildenchef der Devourer
Lang Lebe das Chaos!!!


----------



## Selfarian (2. Dezember 2008)

Server: Carroburg

Name: Die Todbringer
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Welche Rassen: alle
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:
Ziele: Sowohl PvP als auch PVE. Sollte einigermaßen ausgeglichen sein.

Wir versuchen eine nette familiere Gemeinschaft aufzubauen.

Hier könnt ihr euch weiter Informieren oder bewerben: http://www.die-todbringer.de

Natürlich könnt ihr uns auch auf unserem TS Server besuchen oder uns im Spiel direkt ansprechen.


----------



## Tibog (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Server:* [DE] Drakenwald

*Name:* Da Oba-Hart'n
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rassen:* Nur Grünhäute

Mitglieder (Jung'z die da mitmosch'n): 150 (Stand 06.12.08)

Sucht nach da Waaghboss Muchl oda da Garghbosse Tibog, Algul, Grodrobo, Gugabak, Muchlaz oda Krazzgull damit
ma dich un' deine Jung'z invaitän könn'n. Was wartes'te du Git, komm zu Da Oba-Hart'n zum mosch'n.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Ich werd' se in den Staub trampeln. Ich werd' ihre Knochen zaschmettern.
Ich werd' ihre Dörfa un' Städte abfack'ln. Ich werd'se auf 'nen Haufen schmeiß'n un' im Feuer rösten.
Ich werd' Köppe abschlag'n, Knochen brech'n un' auf den Teilen 'rumspringen.
un' dann werd' ich erst richtig gemein.*
                                                            Grimgork Eisenpelz, Schwarzork-Waaaghboss_

Da WAAAGH!!! will *DICH.*

*Join now!*


----------



## Neutch (13. Dezember 2008)

NORDWACHT
Ordnung
http://nordwacht.foren-city.de/

Hallo alle zusammen 
Die Gilde Nordwacht, sucht neue Leute 

Was wir bieten ist 
- Forum 
- TS-Server 
- erfahrene Gildenleitung 
- eine nette Gemeinschaft, die vorallem Interesse daran hat, gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen 
- familien- und berufstätigenfreundliche Gilde mit Hauptonline-Zeiten in den Abendstunden und am Wochenende 
- spontane und organisierte Events im RvR und PvE Bereich

Was wir suchen 
- sind nette Leute 
- aktive im Forum
- einmal in der Woche on   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gildenleitung: Lavinia
Forum 
http://nordwacht.foren-city.de/


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Server: ERENGRAD
Fraktion: ORDNUNG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo War Community!



Die Gilde Dei Gratia ist eine Gilde auf Seiten der Ordnung werden. Es sind alle Völker und Klassen willkommen. Im Vordergrund steht bei uns ein gepflegter Umgang miteinander, der sowohl respektvoll als auch professionell sein sollte.Wir wünschen uns ein zielgerichtetes Spielen, um unserer Gilde auch einen Namen zu machen, jedoch soll dies natürlich nicht auf Kosten des Spaßfaktors geschehen. In jedem Fall wollen wir versuchen, eine respektvolle und auch respektierte Gilde innerhalb von War zu werden, und dort auch Erfolge verbuchen. Extrembeteiligung wie z.B. mindestens 40 Stunden die Woche wird auf keinen Fall verlangt, jedoch ist eine regelmäßige Beteiligung und Anwesenheit in der Gilde erwünscht. Bei Verhinderungen aufgrund von Urlaub etc. stellt das kein Problem dar, sofern wir Bescheid wissen .

Dei Gratia strebt ein Gildensystem an, in dem, so weit es möglich ist, die Gestaltung bei den Mitgliedern liegt, jeder soll die Chance erhalten daran mitzuwirken. Ebenso wird ein repräsentativer Offiziersrat für die Gilde auf die Beine gestellt, welcher 2-3 Leute umfassen soll. 

Im Bereich des Forums können sich Gildenmitglieder verstärkt einbringen, jedoch stehen jedem Mitglied (auch ohne einen höheren Gildenposten) die vollen Rechte an der Mitwirkung und Mitentscheidung innerhalb der Gilde zu. Die erstrebte Gildengröße steht noch nicht fest, jedoch wird die Gilde den Wert von 30 Mitgliedern  nicht überschreiten, um die Übersichtlichkeit und die Gestaltungs- und Einbringungsmöglichkeit jedes Einzelnen zu gewährleisten.


*Zusammenfassung:

Kriterien für eine Aufnahme:

-Mindestalter 18 Ausnahmen gibts es natürlich immer
-kameradschaftliches Verhalten
-entsprechende Umgangsformen und Unterstützung der Gilde
-Spielstärke
-kompetente Spielweise
-Mindestlevel20
-Genügend Zeit
-funktionierendes Headset

Was bietet Dei Gratia:

-Spaß als oberstes Ziel
-gemeinschaftliches Gildenprinzip, keine Zweckgemeinschaft
-kompetentes Gildenkonzept 
-freie Posten in der Gildenstruktur für besonders tatkräftige und motivierte Mitglieder
-Einbringungsmöglichkeiten für jedes Mitglied und aktive Mitgestaltung.Solltet ihr also eine Gilde suchen, deren Struktur noch nicht bis in die letzte Ecke festgelegt ist und an der ihr selbst noch mitfeilen dürft, seid ihr hier richtig, sofern ihr gute Ideen und das passende Engagement mitbringt .


Was sind unsere Ziele?

-Spaß am Spiel
-erfolgreiche Gemeinschaft
-viele PvP-"Raids"
-organisierte  Teilnahme an Warhammer Online
-Der Ruf einer respektvollen und auch respektierten, erfolgreichen Gilde*


Euer Interesse ist geweckt? Dann bewerbt euch doch einfach bei: http://deigratia.codex-hosting.eu/

-------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geehrte Zwerge, Elfen und Menschen des Imperiums,
Ich wurde geschickt um euch von der Vereiningung Obscura zu erzählen.

Ein paar kurze Infos:
Gildenlevel: 21
Wir sind eine Vereinigung aus ca. 55 (+ ~15 Twinks) Spielern und suchen Verstärkung.
Unser(e) Allianzpartner: Die Weltenschmiede, Bend or Break, eQuinox, Zusammenkunft der Woelfe
Durchschnittslevel ~ 35
Durchschnittsalter ~ 25
Die Gildenleitung besteht aus 5 Leuten, so ist immer gewährleistet das ein Offizier zu eurer Hilfe da sein wird.

Was bieten wir
-Aktive Community sowohl im Shockvoice als auch im Gildenchat
-Nette Leute
-Gute Atmospähre
-Regelmäßige Events
-Spaß!


Was erwarten wir von euch?
Ihr solltet das VoiceChatTool Shockvoice besitzen. Ihr solltet ingame relativ aktiv sein (RL Geht vor!).
Ihr solltet euch aktiv im Forum beteiligen, da bei uns einiges darüber läuft (aktuell ist es allerdings in einer Überarbeitung und daher vorrübergehend kaum genutzt).
Auch solltet ihr euch aktiv am Gildenchat beteiligen. Ohne aktive Kommunikation ergibt sich kein Sinn einer Gilde für uns.
Desweiteren solltet ihr euch (wenn ihr es mit eurem RL vereinbaren könnt) für unsere Events im Kalendar eintragen! Davon haben wir ziemlich viele - nach wie vor gilt jedoch, Wer nicht kann (oder will), der kann (oder will) eben nicht.


Unsere Spielzielorientierung geht in die Richtung RvR, neben Festungsraids und Szenarien in Gruppen stehen aber trotzdem auch gelegentlich PvE-Instanzen (momentan verstärkt die Bastionstreppe).

Wenn euch die Gilde gefällt schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite (mit Link zum Forum) vorbei: http://www.obscura.de.gg


Gruß eures Botschafters

fortuneNext, Erzmagier, Gildenleiter


----------



## Apekk (6. Januar 2009)

*Name:* SANGUIS ET CERVIX

*Fraktion:* Ordnung

*Welche Rassen:* Alle

*Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl:* Ca. 20

*Ziele:* PvP


Unsere Gilde erlebte in Dark Age of Camelot eine Blütezeit und ist nach Jahren nun in Warhammer wiederauferstanden. Was uns schon in Daoc auszeichnete, soll auch in Warhammer fortgesetzt werden: Wir sind eine Bande rauer Kerle und schnippischer Weibsbilder, die immer und überall den Kampf sucht. Wer Angst davor hat, "zu spenden" oder am liebsten NPC-Raids nachts um drei unternimmt, ist bei uns falsch. Keine Herausforderung, die groß genug sein könnte. Wir spalten Schädel, verschleppen Dunkelelfinnen und das alles im Namen Sigmars. Modernes Gedöns wie Demokratie oder kuscheliges Gehabe ist uns ein Gräuel.

Weiteres findet Ihr auf unsere Homepage: http://www.sanguisetcervix.de


----------



## Khargrim (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Server*: [DE] Averland

*Name*: Inzane
*Fraktion*: Ordnung
*Allianz*: Reichsgardisten (ca. 300 Mitglieder)

Gildenübersicht

Gildenforum

Wir veranstalten regelmäßig Gildenevents wie Burgenraids, gemeinsame Szenarios in Gruppen etc.
Bei Raids ist TS Pflicht!
Spaß und Freude im Spiel stehen im Vordergrund, dennoch wollen wir gemeinsam in dem Game auch etwas erreichen und verlangen zb. bei Raids im TS auch gewisse Disziplin.
Wenn du uns beitreten möchtest, solltest du als Grundvorraussetzung Teamspeak am laufen haben, und möglichst aktiv sein..

Wir suchen immer aktive Teamplayer mit TS, und freuen uns über deine Bewerbung hier im Forum!


MfG
Gildenleitung


----------



## Ment27 (23. Januar 2009)

Server: [DE] Erengrad

Name: Umbra Leonem (am 19.01.2009 gegründet - derzeit erst 4 Mitglieder (exkl. Twinks))
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Allianz: noch keine

Hier gehts zum Gildenforum -> http://www.mentauros.info

Wir suchen Mitglieder die Spaß am Spiel haben. Kein Zwang oder ähnliches. Keine "Muß-Onlinezeiten". Wer online ist ist online...
Teamspeak wäre fein, ist aber kein muß, solange man nicht in der Stammgruppe mitspielt.
Forumbesuche sind erwünscht (damit man immer am neuesten Stand der Dinge ist).

Einzige Voraussetzung: Man weiß, wie man sich zu benehmen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Lust hat uns beim Aufbau einer hoffentlich erfolgreichen Gilde zu helfen, kann ja mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei gucken.

Lg


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (27. Januar 2009)

Gelöscht


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (16. Februar 2009)

aaaaaalsoooo....(^^)

jaaa...(^^)

Server:[DE] Drakenwald

Nameder Gilde:da allezmoschajungz

Gildenrang:2

Fraktionestruktion

Rassen: Grünhäute/ Chaos/ Dunkelelfen

Aktuelle Mitgliederzahl: 3 ( da einige mit dem namen der gilde unzufrieden waren!! aber ich hoffe dass wir am ende MINDESTENS wieder 6 sind!!)

Ziele: Keine bestimmten... einfach nua fun haben^^

die gilde ist für anfänger bis profis gedacht, abba anfänger sind am liebsten gesehen!! wir machen eher keine instanzen oder eroberungsschlachte oder soo!!
doch wer das machen will...dann will ich euch net abhalten(doch es wird niemand gezwungen)

wir haben ein forum!! den link findt ihr hier !!

also wer gerade anfängt mit dem game, wenig zeit hatt und einfach nua spaß am game haben will ist sehr gerne willkommen!!!

FOR THE DESTRUKTIOOOOOON!!!!!!({^^|)
PS: für weitere infos einfach hier mailen!!: danizz@arcor.de


----------



## Hydarion (19. Februar 2009)

*Name: Dawn of Blood (Do
Gildenrang: 33
Server: Carroburg 
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Allianz: Hades 
Welche Rassen: alle Zerstörungs Rassen/Klassen
Aktuelle Mitgliederanzahl: -- 
Ziele: 99,9% PvP - Altdorf immer wieder in Flammen sehen / fix Gildenrang 40 erreichen*

*Erfolge:* 

*
Altdorf-Raid (Sonntag, 01.03.2009) 
Mehrere erfolgreiche Festungsraids  
Lost Vale: N’Kari, Hüterin der Geheimnisse / erster weltweit bekannter Kill
*
In den letzten Monaten haben auf vielen Servern recht viele Spieler mit Warhammer aufgehört, dies soll uns aber nicht daran hindern, die Zukunft für Warhammer positiv zu sehen, denn WAR hat noch weiteres Potential und muss sich halt noch ein wenig entwickeln!
Diese Entwicklung geht auch an "Dawn of Blood" nicht spurlos vorrüber, darum arbeitet DoB an eine bessere Grundlage für die Zukunft.

Denn mit Patch 1.2 möchte "Dawn of Blood" ein neues Konzept fahren und sich für die WAR-Community öffnen, damit noch unentdeckte Talente, Reroller und Heimkehrer neue Anschlussmöglichkeiten finden und sich neu integrieren können und "Dawn of Blood" im Rahmen der Umstrukturierung einen Neuanfang machen kann, um für die Zukunft über einen stabilieren Spielerpool zu verfügen, damit die neue Allianz noch stärker werden wird.

*Webseite/Forum: gilde-dob.de
Email:** gilde-dob@gmx.de
IRC-QuakeNet: #gilde-dob*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@h0 (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Server:* Drakenwald
*Fraktion: *Ordnung
*Name:* Die Bruderschaft der Graumäntel
*Unsere Ziele:* Der deutschen RP-Community auf Drakenwald zum Sprung zu verhelfen. Ansonsten Rollenspiel und RvR sowie Instanzen.

Unser Forum

(Neu registrierte User bei uns im Forum müssen erst durch einen Admin aktiviert werden: Dauert manchmal keine Minute, dauert manchmal aber auch schon ein paar Stunden - Geduld ist das Zauberwort =) Dafür spart ihr euch E-Mail Aktivierungen)

Alternativ könnt ihr mich auch über diesen Account oder über meine ICQ-Nummer kontaktieren, die ihr in meinem Profil findet.

MfG Hrymnir


----------



## Illyanas (17. April 2009)

Schwarze Khaindar
NUR Dunkelelfen mom. lv 5-16
Keine Alterseinschränkung
Interessen: alles


----------



## Belexa (19. Mai 2009)

Name: Vita et Necare
Seite: Zerstörung
Server: Huss --> Carroburg
Gründung auf Huss am 15.09.2008
Neu Gründung auf Carroburg am 11.05.2009 nach Servertransfer
Mitglieder: derzeit 5
Gildenrang: 27
Bewerber Status: offen
Bewerbung in unserem Forum erwünscht!
Alter: ab 18
Präsenz: http://www.vita-et-necare.de
Ausrichtung: RvR, PvE (Allianzplanung)
Rassen: Dunkelelfen, Chaosmenschen, Grünhäute (Orks & Gobbos)
Bei Fragen im Game oder auf der HP erreichbar:
Nyrin (Gildenleiterin) Acasard und Xelennya

Auf bald in der Schlacht!


----------

